# Was kommt nach Wotlk? Totale Apokalypse?



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir mal so meine gedanken gemacht was nach Wotlk kommen könnte & es gibt ja 2 sachen sie sehr Wahrscheinlich sind:  

1: Smaragdgrüner Traum (die Map ist soweit ich weiß schon Vorhanden wurde aber nicht ins Spiel Eingebaut)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05qzY_SKFEA...feature=related

2: "Südend" (Ka obs das gibt hatt gleub ich jemand beim Buffedcast gesagt)

Aber Meine Theorie ist Folgende:
Zwischen Kalimdor, Östliche Königreiche & Nordend gibt es eine Maelstrom (wie man unten auf dem Bild Sieht).
Also Meine Theorie besagt das die 3 Kontinente (Kalimdor, Öst. Königreiche & Nordend [Und Eventuell Südend] immer näher zu dem Maelstrom gezogen werden (>>>Totale Apokalypse<<<) & das sich dann irgendwann einmal alle Kontinete Vereinen zu einer Riesengroßen Welt. [Eventuell kommt auch die Scherbenwelt als Korken auf den Maelstrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] Diese "Megawelt" wird dann von Titanen Beherrscht. 


Naja Wie auch immer, ihr könnt ja mal Eure Kommentare Dazuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ultimo


----------



## Briefklammer (9. November 2008)

bezweifle ich da es zuviel verändern würde


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (9. November 2008)

Also ich glaube das sowas wie das Mittelmeer kommen würde.  
Das heißt viele Inseln und der Maelstrom  aber dass alle Kontinente zusammengezogen werden glaub ich nicht.^^


----------



## Squizzel (9. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß kommt erst der Smaragdgrüne Traum und dann der Maelstrom.

Blizzard hat mal eine Liste in der ersten Beta veröffentlicht, da konnte man auf englisch lesen:

Outland
Northrend
Emerald Dream
Maelstrom

Die restlichen drei habe ich vergessen. Quelle? Keine, sucht selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Was meinst du mit Maelstrom?

Das was ich meine mit der Apokalypse oder was anderes?
^^


Mfg Ultimo


----------



## Squizzel (9. November 2008)

Der Maelstrom ist einfach nur dieser Wirbel zwischen den beiden großen Kontinenten. Dort vermutet man die ehemaligen Hochgeborenen... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## PTK (9. November 2008)

Ich vermute mal ,dass das nächste Addon der Smaragdgrüne Traum wird.
Ist schließlich ja schon lange genug geplant dieses addon zu release.. soweit ich weiß sollte der smaragdgrüne traum an der stelle von bc stellen.. also zwischen vanilla wow und bc gepresst werden.. aber darauf wurde ja nichts.. jetzt passt wotlk angeblich besser rein also danach sollte schonmal der traum ins spiel implementiert werden

MfG
Ptk


----------



## Sonntagshut (9. November 2008)

Als nächstes soll soweit ich weiss der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommen.

Und zum Maelstrom, der ist entstanden, als der 1. Brunnen der Ewigkeit zerstört wurde. Als Effekt dessen wurde der damalige einzelne große Kontinent auseinandergerissen in die 3 Kontinente die man heute hat, und an der Stelle des alten Brunnen der Ewigkeit ist jetzt der Maelstrom, inklusive der Versunkenen Stadt der Hochgeborenen(Aszhara undso).
Also ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass die Kontinente auf einmal wieder angezogen werden.


----------



## 4shamans (9. November 2008)

naja maelstrom das könnte doch ne unterwasserwelt oder so werden^^


----------



## fraudani (9. November 2008)

"Nach der durch die Implosion des Brunnens erzeugten Schockwelle, die die ganze Welt bis ins Innerste erschütterte, strömte das Meer in die klaffende Wunde der Welt und füllte sie. Fast achtzig Prozent der Landmasse von Kalimdor waren zerstört worden – zurück blieben eine Hand voll separater Kontinente, die von einem neuen, tosenden Meer umgeben waren. In der Mitte des neuen Meeres, wo sich einst der Brunnen der Ewigkeit befunden hatte, herrschte ein tobender Sturm wütender Gezeiten und chaotischer Energien. Der Wirbel der schrecklichen Narbe, die Mahlstrom genannt wurde, sollte nie wieder zum Stillstand kommen. Der Mahlstrom blieb eine ständige Erinnerung an die furchtbare Katastrophe ... und das utopische Zeitalter, das für immer dahin war.

Irgendwie gelang es Königin Azshara und ihrer Elite von Hochgeborenen gegen jede Chance, die Prüfung zu überleben. Azshara und ihre Anhänger versanken, verkrüppelt und gequält von den Mächten, die sie entfesselt hatten, durch die Explosion des Brunnens in den tosenden Fluten des Meeres. Verflucht und verwandelt wurden sie in neuer Gestalt zu den verhassten schlangengleichen Naga. Azshara selbst verwandelte sich, von Hass und Wut aufgedunsen, in eine gewaltige Monstrosität, ein äußeres Zeichen der Bösartigkeit und Gemeinheit, die sie in ihrem tiefsten Inneren stets zerfressen hatten. 

Auf dem Grunde des Mahlstroms errichteten sich die Naga die neue Stadt Nazjatar, wo sie ihre Macht wieder auszubauen gedachten. Zehntausend Jahre sollten vergehen, bis die Naga die Welt oben von ihrer Existenz wissen ließen." 


Zitat aus der Geschichte, 10.000 Jahre vor Warcraft I, Krieg der Titanen. Ergo: der Mahlstrom existiert nur, weil der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodierte und die Welt Azeroth in mehrere Teile "gerissen" wurde. Daher halte ich es eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Welt durch eben diesen Strom wieder zusammen gezogen wird.


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. November 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kommt erst der Smaragdgrüne Traum und dann der Maelstrom.
> 
> Blizzard hat mal eine Liste in der ersten Beta veröffentlicht, da konnte man auf englisch lesen:
> 
> ...




Vollkommener blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (9. November 2008)

wie soll die scherbenwelt bitte da noch draufkrachen?^^ wenn der maelstrom sone große anziehungskraft hätte wär das leben auf azeroth unmöglich und außerdem ist die scherbenwelt glaub ich in einer anderen galaxie^^

aber trortdem nette idee^^


----------



## Lisutari (9. November 2008)

Die Scherbenwelt ist übrigens keine Platte die über Azeroth steht, die ist ein paar Lichtjahre entfernt.
Entweder komtm ein neuer Kontinent dazu oder wieder eine neue Welt.Vlt vergrößern sie auch die Scherbenwelt, wer weis?


----------



## airace (9. November 2008)

stimmt... Malestrom wäre geil und man dan Schiffmounts benutzen kann xD aber ich glaube Emerald dream ist zu klein und ka was solll da den schon groß drin sein ^^


----------



## Bubi17 (9. November 2008)

lasst doch erstmal WotLK kommen bevor ihr vom 3.ten Addon redet -.-


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

südend? gib mir einen text wo was davon stehst und ich lach dich weniger aus

naja, als nächstes kommt eh emerald dream (was übrigens schon im spiel ist, befindet sich unter kalimdor, man konnte sich mal hinexploiten)
oder maelstrom (...ohne apocalypse...) mit den inseln drumrum (die 100% noch nicht im spiel sind, bei der unten links war ich schonmal, da ist das ende des meeres)


----------



## Xondor (9. November 2008)

Ein neues Portal entsteht und wenn man es durchschreitet öffnet sich der Browser mit einer Blizz Seite, wo man ihr "näxt Gen"-MMO kaufen kann.


----------



## Shakuras (9. November 2008)

Zuerst wird denke mal Deathwing kommen.
Gibt ja nen Dialog auf der netherschwingenscherbe darüber.


----------



## Nergonom (9. November 2008)

Ich seh das so:

Arthas droppt ein Ingenieurs-Rezept für die "alles zerstörende Mana-Bombe".
Ein Gnom baut sie und drückt aus Neugier auf den Knopf!!!

Ok,dafür müsste natürlich die Allianz erstmal Arthas legen^^
Man kann ja einen countdown einbauen,der gestoppt werden muss.
Wär ja blöd,wenn es kein WOW mehr geben würde *heul*


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Shakuras schrieb:


> Zuerst wird denke mal Deathwing kommen.
> Gibt ja nen Dialog auf der netherschwingenscherbe darüber.


naja ein addon für deathwing wirds bestimmt nicht geben
der ist ja schon irgendwo in der scherbenwelt verschollen, vielleicht kommt irgendeine neue insel in die scherbenwelt mit nem patch oder einfach bonus zum addon



Nergonom schrieb:


> Ich seh das so:
> 
> Arthas droppt ein Ingenieurs-Rezept für die "alles zerstörende Mana-Bombe".
> Ein Gnom baut sie und drückt aus Neugier auf den Knopf!!!
> ...


nee ist ja ne mana bombe
da verrecken nur die manaklassen! *steckt seinen priester in den bunker und geht mit seinem schurken questen*


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (9. November 2008)

jo maelstrom soll wohl mal kommen wie smaragdgrüner traum
gab mal ne liste wurde hier auch schon oft im forum gepostet.

und naja zur geschichte passt es


----------



## Barahim (9. November 2008)

ich tip eher auf eine veränderung der alten azeroth map net das irgendwas irgendwo hingesaugt wird eher das die leeren flächen der map gefüllt werden. und thematisch tip ich eher auf einen krieg der drachen da jetzt gegen ende bc sie wieder eingeführt wurden in sunwell(kalegos) und in wotlk ja mehr als stark present sind(malygos/alexs). denk mir eher der gute allseits bekannte und gefürchtede deathwing wird sich wieder erheben und azeroth in nen drachenkrieg stossen, den die guten drachen nur mit hilfe uns sterblicher gewinnen. so wird alles etwas aufpoliert und ich meine mal iwo was gelesen zuhaben von wegen das ogrimmar im zuge eines events/add-on was weis ich zerstört wird. also tät des auch passen. denk mir mal einer der finalen teile von wotlk wird deathwing erwecken der ja irgendwohin entschwand. und da geschichtlich die teile auf der heutigen wow map (die da sind aber nicht begehbar sind) die orte waren wo sich die letzten orks von blackrock und so zurückgezogen haben passt es auch.


----------



## giraffe (9. November 2008)

meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Bewiß Video der größte scheiß
aber ich glaube auch das als nächstes der emeral dream kommt


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

giraffe schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Bewiß Video der größte scheiß
> aber ich glaube auch das als nächstes der emeral dream kommt


das ist ja auch der unfertige emerald dream
da wo blizzard keine lust mehr hatte weiter zu machen eben
da fehlen halt noch mobs und städte und jegliches anderes zeug


----------



## Smoleface (9. November 2008)

Scherbenwelt ist ja eine "Platte", was ist eigentlich unterhalb der Schrebenwelt? Also auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## Camullo (9. November 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kommt erst der Smaragdgrüne Traum und dann der Maelstrom.
> 
> Blizzard hat mal eine Liste in der ersten Beta veröffentlicht, da konnte man auf englisch lesen:
> 
> ...




Der nette Herr hat recht.

this list was "leaked" during the beta of original wow, so far its held true more or less

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set  Nächste Expansion also Maelstrom

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10  
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++

Quelle http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...93332&sid=1

bzw das wurde schon während der WoW Beta geleaket.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Scherbenwelt ist ja eine "Platte", was ist eigentlich unterhalb der Schrebenwelt? Also auf der anderen Seite?


darunter ist nur blau
alles blau
(kann man sich als schurke hinterexploiten... hab ich mit kumpel gemacht, da unten kann man fliegen und überall in der scherbenwelt wieder an die oberfläche)


----------



## Barahim (9. November 2008)

hm aber emrald dream würde nur mit mealstrom zusammen halbwegs ein weiteren teil ergeben weil es ist ja nur ne kleine in sich geschlossene dimension bzw eher nen zustand(rückzugspunkt für drachen und die schlafenden druiden) ist. denk nicht das sich dahinter nen ganzer kontinent verbirgt. und auch mealstrom ist ja nur die alte hauptstadt der hochelfen. da würde auch max nur nen instanzkomplex sinnvoll wirken und nen paar nagainsel an der oberfläache.
 so wie halt sunwell von der grösse


----------



## Mikaster (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> 2: "Südend" (Ka obs das gibt hatt gleub ich jemand beim Buffedcast gesagt)



also so einfallslos wäre netmal blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie schon gesagt wurde, erstmal kommt der lichking, wenn der down ist reden wir wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (9. November 2008)

ganz ehrlich im moment is mir auf gut deutsch scheiß egal was nach wotlk kommt jetz kommt erstma wotlk und da werden wir ne zeit lang dran zu knabbern haben xD!
also erstma SPASS in wotlk haben und dann kannste dir überlegen was danach kommt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Barahim schrieb:


> hm aber emrald dream würde nur mit mealstrom zusammen halbwegs ein weiteren teil ergeben weil es ist ja nur ne kleine in sich geschlossene dimension bzw eher nen zustand(rückzugspunkt für drachen und die schlafenden druiden). denk nicht das sich dahinter nen ganzer kontinent verbirgt. und auch mealstrom ist ja nur die alte hauptstadt der hochelfen. da würde auch max nur nen instanzkomplex sinnvoll wirken und nen paar nagainsel an der oberfläache.
> so wie halt sunwell von der grösse


ähm
nordend + kalimdor + östliche königreiche = 20% von azeroth
emerald dream = 100% von azeroth

und DU willst mir jetzt weiß machen das umgerechnet 15 kalimdors/östliche königreiche/nordends aneinandergebaut nicht genug sind?


----------



## Ghost305 (9. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn was du sagst mit deinem zusammen ziehen...interessant aber wenn er es bis jetzt nicht getan hat wieso sollte er es in 1-2 jahren tun..du hast deine Frage auch schon selber beantwortet das nächste was nämlich kommt ist der MAELSTROM..Südend existiert nicht was im süden existiert ist undermine... und die Südinseln aber nix mit Südend vlt meintest du das

@ Camulo

Danach sollten komme weiß jetzt nicht mehr die englischen bezeichnungen:
-Die Dämonenwelt wo Kil Jaeden usw her kamen
-Revange of the Elementals Rückkehr der Elemente meine ich...aufjedenfall rückkehr der.. Elemente, Drachen bzw Alten Götter ja Alte götter waren das glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-... of the Tide das wurde mal beschrieben als das erste add on und letzte wo der spieler nicht gewinnen kann...Die unterwasser kreaturen wie murlocs usw würden wieder hochkommen und alles auslöschen und Azeroth wär wieder ein Dschungelplanet bzw azeroth kehrt zu seiner existenz zurück


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

mh sonderlich begeistern tut mich das geleakte nicht...was ist mit Undermine, Kultiras, dem gebiet hitnerm greymane wall......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis jetzt war genau broxxi in der welt v dämonen und am ende sollen ALLE dahin? *naserümpf*

und der emerald dream ist langweilig (ja ich kenn alles an lore dazu)


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> mh sonderlich begeistern tut mich das geleakte nicht...was ist mit Undermine, Kultiras, dem gebiet hitnerm greymane wall......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt ja da einen verderbten teil den wir da wohl säubern müssen
oder werden die albtraumdrachen im hinterland eschental etc nur zum spaß böse?


----------



## Barahim (9. November 2008)

hm woher nimmst du die grössen ordnung vom emerald dream. soweit wird immer nur gesagt das es ein hort der ruhe is für kreaturen die naturverbunden genug sind um in zubetretten. das es ne welt ist wird nie gesagt eher wird er in allen quests, büchern , geschichten bla als mehr ne dimension oder geistige welt bezeichnet nix greifbares beschrieben. malfurion könnte ja iwo in azeroth liegen und nur sein geist is da gefangen. die portale könnten daher nur nen weltlicher zugang zu dieser dimension sein. die kann so gross sein wie die komplette welt oder nur so gross wie nen poplicher tempel wo halt paar drachen und druiden nei passen0o^^.


----------



## The-Richard (9. November 2008)

Ich würd mal stark auf irgendwas mir Gilneas tippen,da es ja jetzt anders/größer auf der Weltkarte aussieht.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Barahim schrieb:


> hm woher nimmst du die grössen ordnung vom emerald dream. soweit wird immer nur gesagt das es ein hort der ruhe is für kreaturen die naturverbunden genug sind um in zubetretten. das es ne welt ist wird nie gesagt eher wird er in allen quests, büchern , geschichten bla als mehr ne dimension oder geistige welt bezeichnet nix greifbares beschrieben. malfurion könnte ja iwo in azeroth liegen und nur sein geist is da gefangen. die portale könnten daher nur nen weltlicher zugang zu dieser dimension sein. die kann so gross sein wie die komplette welt oder nur so gross wie nen poplicher tempel wo halt paar drachen und druiden nei passen0o^^.


azeroth war am anfang ein großer kontinent
und der emerald dream ist azeroth in seinem grundzustand
im 'echten' azeroth wurden ja 80% weggesprengt (80% wird in irgendeinem buch gesagt)
aber im emerald dream ist die mitte noch da


----------



## Wildinis (9. November 2008)

na vieleicht bleibt auch alles so wie es jetzt ist und die welt wird nur mit nene spielinhalten erweiter wie z.b unsere kleine insel über silbermond :-)


----------



## texus19 (9. November 2008)

Camullo schrieb:


> Der nette Herr hat recht.
> 
> Plane Set
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaize (9. November 2008)

Camullo schrieb:


> (...)
> The Deadlands - 63 to 67
> (...)



welche region waren denn in bc die toten lande?


----------



## softcake_orange (9. November 2008)

Warum spielt ihr dieses Kindergrafik Spiel überhaupt noch. Es wird immer lächerlicher. Blizzard ist gerade dabei das komplette RPG zu verwässern. Todesritter auf Allianz Seite, fliegende Teppiche, fliegende Besen und jede Menge anderer lächerlicher Kram (MOTORRAD). Aber Ok, solange WoW noch läuft, kommen die Kiddys hofentlich nicht rüber zu WAR und können weiter ihre Epic-Itemgeilheit voll ausleben.

BTT: Nach Nordend kommt die Ankündigung für World of Starcraft und dann erst das nächste AddOn. Dann kommt die WoS Beta und dann das letzte AddOn. Anschließend kann man bequem rüber wechseln von WoW zu WoS. Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Das Kernprogrammierer Team arbeitet schon gar nicht mehr an World of Warcraft, sondern nebenher schon am Nachfolger. Dieser Qualitätseinbruch macht sich grad ziemlich bemerkbar. Es wird nur noch geklaut. An allen Ecken und Enden.


----------



## Elito (9. November 2008)

Es wurd einmal eine Liste ins Internet gestellt, welche Erweiterungen in welcher Reihenfolge kommen.



```
Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++
```

#Edit: Oh, da hat wohl schon wer die Liste gepostet, sry


----------



## texus19 (9. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Warum spielt ihr dieses Kindergrafik Spiel überhaupt noch. Es wird immer lächerlicher. Blizzard ist gerade dabei das komplette RPG zu verwässern. Todesritter auf Allianz Seite, fliegende Teppiche, fliegende Besen und jede Menge anderer lächerlicher Kram (MOTORRAD). Aber Ok, solange WoW noch läuft, kommen die Kiddys hofentlich nicht rüber zu WAR und können weiter ihre Epic-Itemgeilheit voll ausleben.
> 
> BTT: Nach Nordend kommt die Ankündigung für World of Starcraft und dann erst das nächste AddOn. Dann kommt die WoS Beta und dann das letzte AddOn. Anschließend kann man bequem rüber wechseln von WoW zu WoS. Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Das Kernprogrammierer Team arbeitet schon gar nicht mehr an World of Warcraft, sondern nebenher schon am Nachfolger. Dieser Qualitätseinbruch macht sich grad ziemlich bemerkbar. Es wird nur noch geklaut. An allen Ecken und Enden.



Dann geh doch war spielen......

Ps... genau diese grafik gibt wow denn gewissen reiz weil es dadurch nicht so langweilig aussieht wie war


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Es wurd einmal eine Liste ins Internet gestellt, welche Erweiterungen in welcher Reihenfolge kommen.


die liste gabs schon auf seite 2


----------



## Elito (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> die liste gabs schon auf seite 2



jo habs auch gemerkt im nachhinein


----------



## Kaize (9. November 2008)

"Warum spielt ihr dieses Kindergrafik Spiel überhaupt noch. Es wird immer lächerlicher. Blizzard ist gerade dabei das komplette RPG zu verwässern. Todesritter auf Allianz Seite, fliegende Teppiche, fliegende Besen und jede Menge anderer lächerlicher Kram (MOTORRAD). Aber Ok, solange WoW noch läuft, kommen die Kiddys hofentlich nicht rüber zu WAR und können weiter ihre Epic-Itemgeilheit voll ausleben.

BTT: Nach Nordend kommt die Ankündigung für World of Starcraft und dann erst das nächste AddOn. Dann kommt die WoS Beta und dann das letzte AddOn. Anschließend kann man bequem rüber wechseln von WoW zu WoS. Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Das Kernprogrammierer Team arbeitet schon gar nicht mehr an World of Warcraft, sondern nebenher schon am Nachfolger. Dieser Qualitätseinbruch macht sich grad ziemlich bemerkbar. Es wird nur noch geklaut. An allen Ecken und Enden. "







WoW ist halt zum Kult geworden, daher auch die Kiddie Population. Wenn du WoW nicht magst dann bleib du doch auch lieber im WAR Forum, dass hier treibt nur deinen Blutdruck in die Höhe.  =/


----------



## texus19 (9. November 2008)

WoW ist halt zum Kult geworden, daher auch die Kiddie Population. Wenn du WoW nicht magst dann bleib du doch auch lieber im WAR Forum, dass hier treibt nur deinen Blutdruck in die Höhe.  =/
[/quote]


xD es gibt gar kein war forum die sind so arm da


----------



## Kaize (9. November 2008)

Ich meinte das Buffed interne WAR Forum


----------



## The-Richard (9. November 2008)

Camullo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...



Pandaren kommen whrscheinlich nie als neue Rasse.... den Chinesen passt das net ..... aber ka warum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

The-Richard schrieb:


> Pandaren kommen whrscheinlich nie als neue Rasse.... den Chinesen passt das net ..... aber ka warum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kommt die erweiterung eben in china nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melz (9. November 2008)

und wer aufgepasst hat weiß das gar nichts kommt was wir erwarten würden,wurde doch bei der blizzcon gesagt.es wird was neues aber unerwartetes,mutiges kommen.


----------



## anoobis789 (9. November 2008)

ist doch egal
man kann nix dran machen, also freuen wir uns auf WotLK

@panda-frage:
die pandas sind sehr wertvolle, kulturell gesehen, tiere
das ist so als würdest du dich in indien auf ne heilige kuh setzen und
rodeo machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euro86 (9. November 2008)

Ih seid alle echt witzig!^^ Wie soll es bitte funktionieren das ein Krieger oder Priester oder sonst eine Klasse außer dem Druiden in den Smaragdgrünen Traum kommen? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war es doch das höhste Ziel eine jeden druiden den endlosen schlaf zuschlafen und dabei in den smaragdgrünen traum zuwandern oder nicht? Als für mich klingt der Maelstrom als 3. addon möglichkeit am logischten!

Also ich wünsch euch einen angenhemen start nach Nordend


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

genau. es kommt was unerwartetes. 
ich meine das "urböse" in der warcraft geschichte spielt doch sargeras (richtig geschrieben?). 
in den warcraft büchern steht doch auch drin das er im kampf um hyjal seine verschiedenen diener schickt. 2 versagen und zum schluss kam dann noch archi oder so.. .


----------



## The-Richard (9. November 2008)

Melz schrieb:


> und wer aufgepasst hat weiß das gar nichts kommt was wir erwarten würden,wurde doch bei der blizzcon gesagt.es wird was neues aber unerwartetes,mutiges kommen.



Lauter Fellknäuel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wooohoooooo


----------



## BlackN (9. November 2008)

Hallo,
hmm ich weis net also ich habe andere Problem als mir gedanken zu machen was nach WoW Wotlk kommt oder und wenn ist doch egal ich würed sagen das aufjeden fall noch was kommt so geld geil wie die on blizz sind xD naja und die von blizz könnten imemrnoch was zwischen rein schieben vllt sind sie ja dabei einen Ganz neuen Kontienet zu bauen von dem bis jetzt noch net mal die rede war ....

Greez BlackN


----------



## RizMaX (9. November 2008)

bevor ein neues addon kommt, kommt denk ich ma warcraft 4 un darin wird dann die neue story erzählt welche wiederum als grundlage für wow dient.


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

aber blizzard hat doch gesagt das wow ein eigenstädniges spiel sein soll.
wobei man ja eigl. sieht das es nicht so ist.
aber die story wird eh hin und her geschoben so wie es passt.
siehe. naxx


----------



## Norti (9. November 2008)

Hmmm Invasion der Zerg?^^
Sind die Zergling-Pets nur ein Anfang der invasion?
Wir wissens nicht.
Aber die Wahrheit ist irgendwo da draußen....Klick mich!


----------



## RizMaX (9. November 2008)

eigenständig.....   ja     aber ohne  warcraft 1-3 gäbe es auch kein wow wie wir es kennen würden


----------



## Racziel (9. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach und meinem lore-wissen nach ist emerald Dream totaler schwachsinn, denn es ist der SEELISCHE Rückzugspunkt der Druiden und der Hüter des Traums. Es gibt zwar etwas was in wow als Smaragdgrüner Albtraum bezeichnet wird, Ob es sich dabei allerdings um etwas handelt was man iwann mal läutern muss halte ich für unsinnig.

Maelstrom ist eine logische und Stimmige nächste Erweiterung, denn die Naga stellen schon seit langem eine Bedrohung für die ''Oberflächenbewohner'' dar. Am rande des Maelstroms gibt es auch einige kleine Inseln, die Überbleibsel des Urkontinent's, die inzwischen warscheinlich von den Naga kontroliert werden.
Auf einem kleinen Archipel am rande des Maelstroms befindet sich auch die Gruft von Gul'dan, der Ort an dem Illidan einst den Schädel von Gul'dan hollte um damit Northrend zu Spalten und den Lichkönig zu vernichten. 
Ich denke das ''Südend'' (also die Inseln im Süden) einfach beim Maelstrom mit implementiert werden genauso wie Kul'tiras und Gilneas. 

Dann wäre da natürlich noch die Heimatwelt der Nathrezim oder der Eredar. Über diese Welt ist nicht soviel bekannt wie über den Maelstrom und außerdem sind diese Welten sozusagen die Heimatwelt der brennenden Legion. Ist aber auf jedenfall denkbar.

Der Krieg der Drachen oder alten Götter der hier manchmal erwähnt wird hat meiner Meinung nach keinen Stoff für ein Addon (ich denke da eher an ein Event wie zur Zeit das Event mit der Geißel).

Aber wer weiss das schon. Nur die Köpfe bei Blizzard und die werden es uns wohl vorerst nicht sagen. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja in Wotlk genug hinweise auf die nächste Reise.


----------



## Racziel (9. November 2008)

RizMaX schrieb:


> bevor ein neues addon kommt, kommt denk ich ma warcraft 4 un darin wird dann die neue story erzählt welche wiederum als grundlage für wow dient.



Ich würde eher sagen das Warcraft 4, wenn es denn kommt, die Geschichte von WoW als Strategie-Spiel darstellt. Und im Warcraft Universum ist ja auch noch genug platz für neue Storys nur müssen sie halt auf Azeroth ihren Ursprung haben (wer weiss vlt springt ja die Naga chefin im Maelstrom demnächst durch ein Dimensionsportal und landet auf einem völlig neuen Planeten).


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

The-Richard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal stark auf irgendwas mir Gilneas tippen,da es ja jetzt anders/größer auf der Weltkarte aussieht.



HOFFENTLICH^^ und Kul tiras ist ja auch gleich ind er ecke zum mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Gilneas Banner* --------------------------------------------------------------                                      *Kul Tiras*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

----------------------                                     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. November 2008)

Hat nicht mal ein hohes Tier irgend an einer Convention was erwähnt von wegen was als nächstes komme sei etwas, was wir nie erwarten würden?
Bin grad zu faul um die Quelle zu suchen, aber wenns stimmt dann wirds weder Emerald Dream noch Maelstrom, weil das erwarten ja alle.


----------



## Magisto (9. November 2008)

Jo ich finds auch bissl alberns sich jetzt schon über das 3.Addon zu unterhalten wenn nicht mal WotLK da ist.
Zwar sind das hier nachvollziehbare Theorien ( Smaragd grüner Traum / Mahlstrom) dennoch glaube ich das es etwas anderes wird.
Was kann ich noch nicht sagen, sondern nur Jeff Kaplan zitieren:" Wir werden nach WotLK etwas neues machen, etwas mutiges."
Dies kann vieles bedeuten aber ich denke man wird die möglichkeit alles von ganz von vorne zu erleben.
Sprich : Sargeras, Titanen, Ner'zhul, Guldan...... naja so ziemlich die mächtigsten Wesen der Vergangenheit =)


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

siehe 3 postst weioter oben^^


----------



## Squizzel (9. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß muss man im nächstem Add On mit Homer Simpson, James Hetfield, Jean-Luc Picard und Captain Planet gegen die Gummibären-Glücksbärchi Allianz kämpfen.


----------



## exodit (9. November 2008)

hat der maelstrom nicht die kontinente erst gebildet und vorher war das alles ein "erd"-teil?


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

Hm, stimmt das mit dem WOS? Ich dachte nämlich das sie Starcraft in WOW integrieren. Reine Spekulation! (das wäre unerwartet^^)


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

exodit schrieb:


> hat der maelstrom nicht die kontinente erst gebildet und vorher war das alles ein "erd"-teil?


das war die explosion des brunnens der ewigkeit, da wo er stand ist jetzt der maelstrom
so gesehen also  ja


----------



## Earthhorn (9. November 2008)

als dudu wäre der smaragdgrüne traum ja ein heimvorteil für mich ... als rl-spieler würde ich mir aber eher die südlichen kontinente wünschen ...  (neue mount-form : schwimmend (= Schildkröten und co))


----------



## simion (9. November 2008)

Als 5. Add on kommt Pandaria! BIERSAUFENDE PANDAS!!!!!!


----------



## noobhammer (9. November 2008)

es wird WOTLK 2 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Als 5. Add on kommt Pandaria! BIERSAUFENDE PANDAS!!!!!!


als addon eine rasse + startgebiet klar


----------



## spielbergklon (9. November 2008)

ich bin mir garnicht so sicher, dass danach noch weitere addons kommen werden. ich denke da eher an ein neues blizzard mmo in bezug auf "etwas neues machen". vllt. sogar world of warcraft 2. das direkt an woltk anknüpft.


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

das problem wird sein die mächtigsten wesen sprich die titanen, guldan und sargeras reinzubauen.
ich meine ok, mit illidan haben sie es gut geschafft. aber mal ehrlich, sollte man arthas töten können wäre das schon ziehmlich blöd. 

naja ich bin mal gespannt. fest steht das blizzard von geschichtlichen teil noch VIEL stoff hat was wieder rum bedeutet => noch lange zeit wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> ich bin mir garnicht so sicher, dass danach noch weitere addons kommen werden. ich denke da eher an ein neues blizzard mmo in bezug auf "etwas neues machen". vllt. sogar world of warcraft 2. das direkt an woltk anknüpft.




totaler schwachsinn. warum sollte blizzard wow2 machen? 
warum haben sie dann aus bc kein wow2 gemacht und machen aus wotlk kein wow3?
meiner meinung nach totaler misst :S


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

Allerdings ist Blizz ja fast gezwungen, ein 2. WOW zu machen, denn die Grafik von WoW ist mittlerweile schon ziemlich ausgelutscht (und irgendwann gehen die Warcraft III Mesh`s aus)


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

warum? mann kann doch druch ein neues addon neue grafik einfügen.
desswegen muss man doch kein komplett neues spiel machen :S


----------



## Sven0705 (9. November 2008)

Also was niemand erwarten würde das in Azeroth auf einmal ein Portal erscheint und dies führt die spieler in die vergangenheit wo mann die verlorenen helden aus sw sieht und  der neue kontinent würde dann heißen Dämoneninsel oder sowas in der art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (9. November 2008)

Ja und? Dann macht Blizzard z.b in Patch 3.4 Grafik und nur ganz wenig Inhalt, wird ja nicht so schwer sein oder?


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

Nen spiel grafisch umgestalten? Naja, ich denke da kann man gleich nen neues Game erschaffen, geht einfacher.


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Ja und? Dann macht Blizzard z.b in Patch 3.4 Grafik und nur ganz wenig Inhalt, wird ja nicht so schwer sein oder?



!


----------



## Shrukan (9. November 2008)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> ich bin mir garnicht so sicher, dass danach noch weitere addons kommen werden. ich denke da eher an ein neues blizzard mmo in bezug auf "etwas neues machen". vllt. sogar world of warcraft 2. das direkt an woltk anknüpft.



wieso sollte Blizzard in Teufels Namen bitte ein neues Spiel machen, wenn das momentan 11 Millionen Menschen spielen?
Das gerade erst in Russland rausgebracht haben?
Damit schiessen die doch in ihr eigenes Bein.

Jetzt über ein neues Addon oder sonst was zu diskutieren = schwachsinnig.
Das sind hier dann eh nur alles Vermutungen und Spekulationen und am Ende bringt das uns eh nichts.
Wartet mal nen Jahr oder länger mit WotLk, dann wird sicher denen von Blizzard rausrutschen und dann könnt ihr weiterreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Nen spiel grafisch umgestalten? Naja, ich denke da kann man gleich nen neues Game erschaffen, geht einfacher.



omfg.
klar eben mal ein neues spiel designen. kostet ja nichts und der zeitaufwand ist auch gering.
kann man vielleicht auch neben bei machen.
wie wir alle wissen arbeiten die hohen blizzard "rösser" ja eh alle bei mc donalds und arbeiten nur in ihrer freizeit an wow.


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> omfg.
> klar eben mal ein neues spiel designen. kostet ja nichts und der zeitaufwand ist auch gering.
> kann man vielleicht auch neben bei machen.
> wie wir alle wissen arbeiten die hohen blizzard "rösser" ja eh alle bei mc donalds und arbeiten nur in ihrer freizeit an wow.




Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt, ich mkeinte da kann man gleich nen neues Spiel erschaffen...


----------



## BlackN (9. November 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> warum? mann kann doch druch ein neues addon neue grafik einfügen.
> desswegen muss man doch kein komplett neues spiel machen :S



hmm doch bringt mehr geld weil WoW 2 kann man dann für 60 &#8364;verkaufen xD ich finde sowieso das es nur noch um geld geht guck mal 11 Millionen Spieler rechne dir mal aus wieviel die im monta kriegen .... also für des geld könnten sie sich ruhig mal an die Grafik details setzen od


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

zwischen "erschaffen" und "designen" gibt es nicht viele unterschiede.
die kosten für eine grafik verbesserung sind VIEL geringer als ein neues spiel zu erschaffen.
außerdem spielen 11 millionen leute wow. meinste es werden dann auch 11 millionen wow2 spielen? glaubste ja wohl selbst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

BlackN schrieb:


> hmm doch bringt mehr geld weil WoW 2 kann man dann für 60 €verkaufen xD ich finde sowieso das es nur noch um geld geht guck mal 11 Millionen Spieler rechne dir mal aus wieviel die im monta kriegen .... also für des geld könnten sie sich ruhig mal an die Grafik details setzen od




ja Und Dass Geld geben die Ober boss an die Mitarbeiter weil die möchten auch Geld sehen dann geht dass Meiste Geld in die Produktion von neuer Spielen Z.b Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (9. November 2008)

naja ich werde mich mal aus der runde verziehen. bisl av rocken :>
hf noch


----------



## BlackN (9. November 2008)

hmm
da springt aber trozdem genug raus xD naja obwohl des ein bissel schwirigt wird stelle dir mal vor die Ganze Welt Grafisch zu verbessern viel spass beim neuen Client download guck dir mal Crysis oder so an bei der Grafik wie goß die Spiele da sind ... also wäre auch noch ne frage der lösung zum problem wegen dem Client wenn der WoW Ordner jetzt schon fast 10 GB hat. Da würde sich rentiern ein neues WoW Raus zu bringen womit aber die Spieler gezwungen wären das Neue WoW "2" zu kaufen um das Spiel weiter zu spieln...

I-wie glaube ich hat das aber nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu zutun was nach WoW Wotlk kommt oder xD


----------



## antileet (9. November 2008)

was nach wotlk kommt? ... das ende der sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enesty (9. November 2008)

checkt mal das hier: http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/11/07/myste...tinent-spotted/


----------



## KimOhNo (9. November 2008)

Man kann die Grafik in WoW nichtmal eben "verbessern" Das kommt wirklich einem neuen SPiel designen gleich.


----------



## Well! (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Aber Meine Theorie ist Folgende:
> Zwischen Kalimdor, Östliche Königreiche & Nordend gibt es eine Maelstrom (wie man unten auf dem Bild Sieht).
> Also Meine Theorie besagt das die 3 Kontinente (Kalimdor, Öst. Königreiche & Nordend [Und Eventuell Südend] immer näher zu dem Maelstrom gezogen werden (>>>Totale Apokalypse<<<) & das sich dann irgendwann einmal alle Kontinete Vereinen zu einer Riesengroßen Welt. [Eventuell kommt auch die Scherbenwelt als Korken auf den Maelstrom
> 
> ...


DAS wäre die Apokalypse von WoW... Dann würd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr Spielen. Das würde das gesammte Warcraft Universum auseinander Reißen... Und es macht keinen Sinn -.-


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

Enesty schrieb:


> checkt mal das hier: http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/11/07/myste...tinent-spotted/




oder Checkt mal dass hier http://wow.gamona.de/


----------



## Deregond (9. November 2008)

airace schrieb:


> stimmt... Malestrom wäre geil und man dan Schiffmounts benutzen kann xD aber ich glaube Emerald dream ist zu klein und ka was solll da den schon groß drin sein ^^


Der Emerald Dream ist exakt gleich gloss wie Azeroth, sogar ein Ebenbild Azeroths bevor es bevölkert etc. wurde


----------



## DartGriffin (9. November 2008)

Blizzard hat für das 3. Add-on etwas mutiges überraschendes angekündigt.

Was ich für möglich halte, abgesehen neuen Gebieten von 80-to-90:

- neue Heldenklasse: Dämonenjäger
- neuer Beruf: Schreiner
- neue Pandaren
- DIE ESKALATION DES HORDEN-GEGEN-ALLIANZ-KONFLIKT ZUM OFFENEN KRIEG:
-- Der König von Stormwind lässt seine Armee einen Brückenkopf einer Insel vor Durotar errichten und Thrall muss Truppen schicken um sie zurück zu schlagen.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. November 2008)

Also ich glaube eher das zunächst WC4 rauskommen wird und uns irgendeine neue Bedrohung präsentieren wird. 
Fände ich aufjedenfall deutlich besser weil man kann mit einen offline spiel viel besser eine stzory erzählen (auch wenn durch die cinematics mit wotlk ein schritt in die richtige richtung gemacht wird)


----------



## Raqill (9. November 2008)

Was nach WotLK kommt?
Ist doch klar ein Addon!


----------



## SulTaNkx (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Punkt 2 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (9. November 2008)

Es wird World of Starcraft kommen. Und als Eröffnungsevent werden die Zerg auf Azeroth einfallen.
Die wurden ja schon in Warcraft 3 in Kalimdor gefunden.


----------



## SulTaNkx (9. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Warum spielt ihr dieses Kindergrafik Spiel überhaupt noch. Es wird immer lächerlicher. Blizzard ist gerade dabei das komplette RPG zu verwässern. Todesritter auf Allianz Seite, fliegende Teppiche, fliegende Besen und jede Menge anderer lächerlicher Kram (MOTORRAD). Aber Ok, solange WoW noch läuft, kommen die Kiddys hofentlich nicht rüber zu WAR und können weiter ihre Epic-Itemgeilheit voll ausleben.
> 
> BTT: Nach Nordend kommt die Ankündigung für World of Starcraft und dann erst das nächste AddOn. Dann kommt die WoS Beta und dann das letzte AddOn. Anschließend kann man bequem rüber wechseln von WoW zu WoS. Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Das Kernprogrammierer Team arbeitet schon gar nicht mehr an World of Warcraft, sondern nebenher schon am Nachfolger. Dieser Qualitätseinbruch macht sich grad ziemlich bemerkbar. Es wird nur noch geklaut. An allen Ecken und Enden.














lol du bist ja einer dein ganzes WAR ist geklaut^^ normal das blizz sich auch mal was abguckt ,wer schlau ist macht das. hätte WAR das nicht auch getan wär es heute bestimmt nicht so beliebt .  warum hasst du eigentlich so ein hass auf wow spieler? War Warhammer doch ein fehlkauf? deshalb werde ichs auch nie kaufen viel spass noch in deinem tollen WAR


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (9. November 2008)

Also, ich denke ja schon recht lange dass danach das Südmeer mit dem maelstrom kommt, also mit Undermine, Blutsegelbukanieren, Südmeerpiraten, Nazjatar, Naga, Azshara, Gradbmal des Sargeras etc
allerdings hat Blizz ja in einem Inteview gesagt dass als nächstes etwas unerwartetes kommt, also wahrscheinlich etwas was bisher in der Warcraftreihe noch nicht vorkam und auch nichts von den üblichen Verdächtigen, also tippe ich mal auf einen 4. Kontinent östlich von Khaz Modan und westlich von Kalimdor


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Was nach WotLK kommt?
> Ist doch klar ein Addon!




Nein Dann kommt an der blizz Con 2009 "wir werden kein weiters wow addon machen da unser Volle Kont......... auf dass neue MMog Gerichtet wirt" 


Dann kommt am nächsten tag in den Nachrichten "5 Milo Menschen hab Selbstmort gemacht alls Verkündet wurde dass es kein neues Wow addon geben wirt" "Dass Zeigt wieder mal wie süchtig Leute sind nach dem spiel world of framcraft" 


"Legen wir eine Gedenkt Minuten an die menschen ein!" 



Amen ^^


----------



## M4tt (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts für ungut, aber informiere dich doch erst mal über die Lore bevor du solche schwachsinnigen Theorien aufstellst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gywn (9. November 2008)

airace schrieb:


> stimmt... Malestrom wäre geil und man dan Schiffmounts benutzen kann xD aber ich glaube Emerald dream ist zu klein und ka was solll da den schon groß drin sein ^^



Der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist die welt von Azeroth, wie sie ohne die Orks, Menschen, Elfen usw. wäre. Einfach die Bücher lesen da steht das auch drin.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (9. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Nein Dann kommt an der blizz Con 2009 "wir werden kein weiters wow addon machen da unser Volle Kont......... auf dass neue MMog Gerichtet wirt"
> 
> 
> Dann kommt am nächsten tag in den Nachrichten "5 Milo Menschen hab Selbstmort gemacht alls Verkündet wurde dass es kein neues Wow addon geben wirt" "Dass Zeigt wieder mal wie süchtig Leute sind nach dem spiel world of framcraft"
> ...



bei der Rechtschreibung bring ich mich auch gleich selbst um^^


----------



## Pubatz (9. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die Scherbenwelt ist übrigens keine Platte die über Azeroth steht, die ist ein paar Lichtjahre entfernt.



Wenn man im Black Temple auf dem Platz von Supremus in den Himmel blickt kann man Azeroth in etwa so sehen wie man die Erde vom Mond aus sieht, soweit entfernt ist das also nicht^^


----------



## Seraph81 (9. November 2008)

Irgendwie ist das schon ein wenig kurios sich jetzt Sorgen zu machen was nach dem 2. Addon kommt.

"Etwas mutiges mit dem niemand rechnet": Blizzard fährt alle WoW Server herunter und setzt sich mit 
dem Umsatz der letzten Jahre zur Ruhe.... und viele arme Seelen tun sich schreckliches an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (9. November 2008)

Seraph81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das schon ein wenig kurios sich jetzt Sorgen zu machen was nach dem 2. Addon kommt.
> 
> "Etwas mutiges mit dem niemand rechnet": Blizzard fährt alle WoW Server herunter und setzt sich mit
> dem Umsatz der letzten Jahre zur Ruhe.... und viele arme Seelen tun sich schreckliches an
> ...



lol, hättest dir mal die Quartaldingsda angucken sollen^^


----------



## ogrim888 (9. November 2008)

Also entweder der smaragdgrüne traum oder die inseln in der mitte (maelstrom)...die inseln könn aber auch als patch kommen soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Arikros (9. November 2008)

mal wieder die liste, die seit jahren im i-net rumschwirrt. nix bestätigt von blizz, man kann nur theorien aufstellen.

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85 (von hier kommen die low lvl bananen her *grinst*)
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## simion (9. November 2008)

Hoffentlich kommen die Pandaren schon als 3. und nicht erst als 4. Erweiterung, NEED


----------



## Bubi17 (9. November 2008)

Seraph81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das schon ein wenig kurios sich jetzt Sorgen zu machen was nach dem 2. Addon kommt.
> 
> "Etwas mutiges mit dem niemand rechnet": Blizzard fährt alle WoW Server herunter und setzt sich mit
> dem Umsatz der letzten Jahre zur Ruhe.... und viele arme Seelen tun sich schreckliches an
> ...



Wenn du dir mal die AGB von WoW durchliest, dann würde dir aufallen das Blizz das granicht machen darf^^

Sie MÜSSEN es mins 3 Monate vorher ankündigen.

BTT: Spielt doch erstmal WotLK durch. Kaum soll das Addon erscheinen gehts los: Wann kommt das nächste Addon? zum kotzen -.-


----------



## Dropz (9. November 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> mal wieder die liste, die seit jahren im i-net rumschwirrt. nix bestätigt von blizz, man kann nur theorien aufstellen.
> 
> Draenor Set
> 
> ...


hab ich auch aber die stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## TheOlimar (9. November 2008)

Ihr liegt alle ganz ganz falsch!!!

Die Palas sind so owerpowert geworden das sie Blizzard gedroht haben das sie alles und jeden in WoW Killen werden und dann heißt es jeden Tag.

GM: Hey Pala's, was wollen wir denn heute Abend machen? 

Pala's: Genau dasselbe wie jeden Abend, GM: Wir versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen!

Der GM und die Palas, der GM und die Palas, im Tierversuchslabor da ist es geschehen. Der eine ist owerpowert(brilliant eigentlich) der andere geistes krank... etc etc


----------



## simion (9. November 2008)

Woher ist die Liste eigentlich? Und wie lange ist sie schon im I-net?


----------



## Lintflas (9. November 2008)

Wenn ich Blizzard einen guten Tip geben sollte, dann würde ich ihnen raten als nächstes das fehlende Housing einzuführen. In jedem anderen MMO ist Housing standard, nur in WoW fehlt es. Warum eigentlich? 
Wenn es um Charakter-Customization geht, ist WoW konkurrenzlos schlecht. Die Einführung des Barbiers ist zwar ein kleiner Lichtblick, aber wohl kaum mit den Möglichkeiten des Barbiers in LOTRO zu vergleichen. 
Darüber hinaus fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, Zierwerk zu tragen (ist in Everquest 2 und LOTRO standard) um nicht dieselben Klamotten wie alle anderen tragen zu müssen. 
Außerdem kann man sich in jedem anderen MMO spätestens ab Level 20 einen Nachnamen für den Charakter eintragen. Warum gehts das in WoW nicht?



Solange diese Aspekte nicht eingeführt bzw. verbessert werden, ist WoW für mich nur ein MMOG und kein MMORPG!


----------



## nemø (9. November 2008)

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++

schön schön eine neue klasse!! 
aber mal ganz ehrlich,macht des denn noch spaß wenn man z b neu is`?? man kommt doch nie auf level hundert bzw bis mann soweit ist kommt dann vielleicht des nächste add-obn !!!


----------



## KimOhNo (9. November 2008)

Da haste wohl Recht. Tut nur nix zum Thema hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW2...WoS....Starcraft hat viel zu wenig Fans als das sich ein MMO lohnen würde( Im europäischen Raum ). Ich würde allerdings warscheinlich umsteigen weil ich die Zukunftswelt von Starcraft echt liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand weis es, mir ist es egal -> freue mich auf Wotlk. Allerdings isses für mich das letzte "bollwerk" Arthas is einfach Chef alles was danach kommt, sein es Naga mit Mealstrom oder Smaragdgrüner Traum ist....enttäusche gegenüber der "Story" von wotlk


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Camullo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der nette Herr hat recht.
> ...



Die Pandas gabs ja schon in Warcraft 3.. aber was sollten das für Wölfe sein Oo


----------



## Dropz (9. November 2008)

wir lassen uns einfach überraschen=)


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Die Pandas gabs ja schon in Warcraft 3.. aber was sollten das für Wölfe sein Oo


worgs?


----------



## The-Richard (9. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Die Pandas gabs ja schon in Warcraft 3.. aber was sollten das für Wölfe sein Oo



Ich glaub er meint Worgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (9. November 2008)

RizMaX schrieb:


> bevor ein neues addon kommt, kommt denk ich ma warcraft 4 un darin wird dann die neue story erzählt welche wiederum als grundlage für wow dient.



/sign

das heist falls warcraft 4 kommt könnt ihr weiterspekulieren allerdings wurde nirgendwo bestätigt das an warcraft 4 gearbeitet wird


----------



## Adnuf (9. November 2008)

ich finds echt genial wie hir 7 seiten lang hir diskutiert wurde was anch wotlk kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und selbst wen wban wird da neurer meinung diese addon nach WotLK kommen? in 3-5 jahren? bisdahi nsind 1000 neue ideen endstanden.

Und wie wärs damit : World of Menschcraft ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dan Schrubbt Illidan den Kaffe Felck mit nem wischmop weg und Freut sich das er die Waschmaschiene bedienen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das neue Epic set wird dan Schlachtrüstung der Putzfrau sein mit dem 8er Set Boni 100% Verinngerte Kosten für Weichspüler und andere Haushaltsgeräte die es im Fachhandel zu kaufen gibt .

wie gesagt erstmal WotLK durch zoggn und wen man Arthas wirklich killn kann dan stimmt was nicht.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ich mag den Smilie^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (9. November 2008)

lol hab grad was passendes gefunden xD

http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?unid=12821#newstext

*hust hust südend xD*


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> lol hab grad was passendes gefunden xD
> 
> http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?unid=12821#newstext
> 
> *hust hust südend xD*


die insel die der ausgemacht hat war für die aq pre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melodár (9. November 2008)

Adnuf schrieb:


> wie gesagt erstmal WotLK durch zoggn und wen man Arthas wirklich killn kann dan stimmt was nicht.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso stimmt da was net? hat das iwie mit der story von WC (1/2/3) zutun? kenne die nämlich net, erklär es mir bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> worgs?



Ah stimmt, ich vergas :/

( Wer sieht die Zweideutigkeit^^ )


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Ah stimmt, ich vergas :/
> 
> ( Wer sieht die Zweideutigkeit^^ )


ich seh sie!


----------



## advanced08 (9. November 2008)

Melodár schrieb:


> wieso stimmt da was net? hat das iwie mit der story von WC (1/2/3) zutun? kenne die nämlich net, erklär es mir bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



world of warcraft basiert auf wc 1,2,3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiel dir mal die kampagnien durch dann kappierst du sogar die wow story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melodár (9. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> world of warcraft basiert auf wc 1,2,3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß das die Story von WoW auf WC1-3 basiert -_- .ich wollte nur wissen wieso es sinnlos wäre wenn man Arthas killt...


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> world of warcraft basiert auf wc 1,2,3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hihi^^ Der deutschen Sprache wohl nicht so mächtig, was?

Zum Topic.

Wie gesagt mit WOTLK gehen die Warcraft 3 Meshes zuende und danach wirds interessant wie einfallsreich Blizz ist^^

Zum Housing, ja das fehlt mir auch! Auch die ganzen persöhnlichen Sachen die man sich anziehen könnte, wie in EQ2! Wie ich das hasse, dass jeder mit dem selben Outfit rumrennt...


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> hihi^^ Der deutschen Sprache wohl nicht so mächtig, was?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t.. das buch in shat is schon komisch aber südend :/ ? schrott


----------



## Oolie (9. November 2008)

airace schrieb:


> glaube Emerald dream ist zu klein und ka was solll da den schon groß drin sein ^^



Ähm, der Smaragdgrüne Traum stellt die Welt dar, wie sie wäre, hätte es keine Lebewesen gegeben, die der Welt ihren Stempel aufdrückten.... Das heisst, der Traum wäre sogar grösser als das was wir jetzt bereisen können....


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hans?

Schön dass du den Untergang der deutschen Sprache befürwortest. Echt krank was sich andere rausnehmen...


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Hans?




Back to topic.. Das Buch in Shattrath ist schon komisch, aber Südend? Schrott!


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Google Bilder!


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Google Bilder!


ich persönlich kannte beide schon, vorallem das erste gabs hier schon oft


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Enesty schrieb:


> checkt mal das hier: http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/11/07/myste...tinent-spotted/




Ich sag doch, Südend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-----------
Ich freu mich richtig das mein Thema so viel begeisterung auslöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (9. November 2008)

/vote for Kuh-Level

Blizzard soll jedenfalls Pläne bis lvl 100 haben, daher...ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gooogle Bilder? hmm ich will die Quelle haben...
Bzw, smaradgrgrüner Traum is aber ganz schön eintönig >.<


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, Südend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die insel auf die der zuschwimmt war aber teil der aq quest
und sag noch einmal südend und ich erwürg das das klingt noch schlimmer als nordend


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Gooogle Bilder? hmm ich will die Quelle haben...
> Bzw, smaradgrgrüner Traum is aber ganz schön eintönig >.<



Eintönig? Der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist eine Zusammensetzung der Kontinente, bzw. wenn dus dir genau anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass im Emerald Dream Northrend Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche vorhanden sind ( Umrisse unso )


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> die insel auf die der zuschwimmt war aber teil der aq quest
> und sag noch einmal südend und ich erwürg das das klingt noch schlimmer als nordend




Südend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Gooogle Bilder? hmm ich will die Quelle haben...
> Bzw, smaradgrgrüner Traum is aber ganz schön eintönig >.<




Einmal von BUffed.de (Smaragtgrüner Traum))

und eskd.net (Maelstrom)

Google Bilder Link: http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q...Suche&gbv=2


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Einmal von BUffed.de (Smaragtgrüner Traum))
> 
> und eskd.net (Maelstrom)
> 
> Google Bilder Link: http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q...Suche&gbv=2




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. ja ich glaube der Smaragd grüne Traum kommt noch
2. was ist mit den HDZ? vll reist man dadurch in das Alte kalimdor zu den kaldorei
3.in WC3 kommen inseln nahe des Mahlstroms dazu welche katakomben(darunter saergeras Grab) das könnte eine kleine "Unterwelt" geben
4.Eine von der brennenden Legion beherrschte welt

/edit: Es Kommt bald en WoW Film, da könnte neuer Stof dazukommen


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> 1. ja ich glaube der Smaragd grüne Traum kommt noch
> 2. was ist mit den HDZ? vll reist man dadurch in das Alte kalimdor zu den kaldorei
> 3.in WC3 kommen inseln nahe des Mahlstroms dazu welche katakomben(darunter saergeras Grab) das könnte eine kleine "Unterwelt" geben
> 4.Eine von der brennenden Legion beherrschte welt




@ 1. Denk ich auch (wie schon gesagt) 
@ 2. Kaldorei? was is das, essen? sry kenn ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ 3. wusst ich ned, sry ^^ [Unterwelt wäre aber geil]
@ 4. Hmm will ich ned xD


----------



## Cybereule (9. November 2008)

Südend !!11111DrÖLf!!!1111eLf!!11drölefl!!!111 *kriegt sich wieder ein*

Also ich glaub nicht das Blizzards Kernprogrramierer Team ned mehr an Wow dran ist...eher die sozusagen 2te Kernprogamierer Welle....Blizzard will bestimmt WoW bei Laune halten...dann können sie weil se genug Geld haben nebenbei ein anderes Spiel programmieren...ausserdem würd sich Blizzard absichern...

Es kommt was neues ..hm... Palas werden abgeschafft!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne ich denke es kommt Wc4 und da wird i wie ein von Sargeras und co eine berühmte Person ( Thrall und co Kg)verderbt oder gleich ein ganzes Volk (Waldtrolle) die dann an Macht gewinnen und Azeroth wieder in einen dunklen Kampf stürzen...dam dam Daaaa!


----------



## Apfelbrot (9. November 2008)

wart erstmal WotLK ab...


----------



## Hasal (9. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> 1. ja ich glaube der Smaragd grüne Traum kommt noch
> 2. was ist mit den HDZ? vll reist man dadurch in das Alte kalimdor zu den kaldorei
> 3.in WC3 kommen inseln nahe des Mahlstroms dazu welche katakomben(darunter saergeras Grab) das könnte eine kleine "Unterwelt" geben
> 4.Eine von der brennenden Legion beherrschte welt



HdZ wäre ich für, mag HdZ in der Idee sehr. Und wenn es irgendwann ein wirklich abschließendes Addon kommen sollte, dann wäre dein Punkt 4 mein Favourit. Oder irgendwas, was das Ende von Azeroth und Co. einläutet und dann in WC4 noch gerettet wird. Irgendsowas könnte ich mich vorstellen. Stell mir gerade ein krankes Event vor, wo dann Azeroth zerstört wird und alle Accounts geschlossen. Okay, das ist etwas weit hergeholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> @ 1. Denk ich auch (wie schon gesagt)
> @ 2. Kaldorei? was is das, essen? sry kenn ich ned
> 
> 
> ...


nachtelfen = kaldorei...


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nachtelfen = kaldorei...



ahh thx ^^ dochnix zu essen ;D


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Erst waren die Kaldorei da, dann Nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wowwiki.com/Kaldorei


----------



## Mab773 (9. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist 100 prozent mit photoshop zusammengeschnipselt worden


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. November 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> das ist 100 prozent mit photoshop zusammengeschnipselt worden




Glaub ich ned...


----------



## Excotus (9. November 2008)

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben dass Maelstorm kommt oder wie das heißt
Grüße Excotus


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> das ist 100 prozent mit photoshop zusammengeschnipselt worden



Rechts aufm Bild steht was von Blizzard Artwork :/


----------



## Mab773 (9. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Rechts aufm Bild steht was von Blizzard Artwork :/


also, ich erkenne da schon ähnlichkeiten zu den östl. königreichen auf der karte vom smaragdgrünen traum (oben rechts, vergleicht mal die karten)
edith:
unten links sind auch die inseln die in feralas sind


----------



## Fanto-WW (9. November 2008)

Änderungen mit dem 3. Addon:

Hexen und Hexer werden zum Selbstschutz aus dem PVP gepatcht.

Die Existenz von Icecrown wird vollständig geklärt : Icecrown entstand als Arthas sämtliche Magier in den Eisblock zwang. (weshalb sie auch weggepatcht und sämtliche Magier-Acc´s eingefroren werden, damit Icecrown auch weiterhin bestehen bleibt)

Die Druiden bekommen einen speziellen Client in dem sie im Geistmodus über die gesammte Welt gleiten können, was sie natürlich vom offiziellen Spiel nach erreichen von Stufe 80 wegpatcht.

Schamanen werden zu Arbeitern der Horde und Allianz, wo sie die verbleibenden Klassen am Rande des Wegs von Darnassus und Silbermond bis hin zum Maelstrom aufstellen können um  die Invasion der Legion abzuwehren. Die den Maelstrom nicht erreichen dürfen, da sonst die Abtrünnigen der Legion vernichtet werden.

Kurz: WOW wird eine Towerdefense-Map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) (Zudem E-Sports tauglich, denn jeder Spieler der sich ausloggt wird vom Rand des Weges entfernt, deswegen kann nur der letzte verbleibende Spieler gewinnen.


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> also, ich erkenne da schon ähnlichkeiten zu den östl. königreichen auf der karte vom smaragdgrünen traum (oben rechts, vergleicht mal die karten)
> edith:
> unten links sind auch die inseln die in feralas sind



eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ööhm mal so Offtopic, post mal den Videolink zu deinem Avatar^^


----------



## Manolar (9. November 2008)

ich dneke nicht, dass emerald dream als nächstes rauskommt, mit diesem addpn würde sicher die heldenklasse "erzdruide"  eingeführt werden und ich glaube dass nur alle 2 addons ne neue heldenklasse rauskommt. 

Südmeer 4 next Addon!


----------



## Atroniss (9. November 2008)

Ich hoffe Diablo 3. Ich habe WOW jetzt fast 3 Jahre gezockt langsam nervt das, das Add on wird das jetzt nur wieder bischen aufwärmen für die nächsten 3 Monate dann wars das


----------



## Hasal (9. November 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> ich dneke nicht, dass emerald dream als nächstes rauskommt, mit diesem addpn würde sicher die heldenklasse "erzdruide"  eingeführt werden und ich glaube dass nur alle 2 addons ne neue heldenklasse rauskommt.
> 
> Südmeer 4 next Addon!



Wieviele Addons soll Blizz denn machen, wenn nur eine Heldenklasse bei jedem zweiten Addon kommen soll? Ich denke nach WotL kommen mindestens noch zwei. Ich denke ebenfalls, dass es mindestens noch 2 Heldenklassen sein werden, da Todesritter in erster Linie von Blizz als Tank angedacht war und daher nur ein Heiler und ein DD nur logisch und fair wären. Die Sache mit dem Erzdruide klingt vllt logisch, wäre dann interessant wie Blizz den dann einbaut.

*gespannt die Sekunden bis WotL zählt*


----------



## WL4ever (9. November 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Als 5. Add on kommt Pandaria! BIERSAUFENDE PANDAS!!!!!!


mmh wieso denken so viele das in pandaria pandas als klasse starten? lol
mmh wieso heissen die menschen dann net elwyner (wald von elwyn) die Zwerge modaner (loch modan) etc.


----------



## TKevWins (9. November 2008)

@Ultimo01u kleiner Hellseher^^
Im Süden gibt´s ´nen Kontinent, der eine ganze Stadt ist, voll von Goblins ( angeblich der Kontinent, wo sie herkamen)
Es gab auch schon mal einen Ultra-Kontinent ( Kalimdor, östl. Königreiche und Nordend, kann aber auch sein, dass das da nicht dabei war^^), nur als die Nachtelfen zum ersten mal die brennende Legion geholt haben, haben sie diese mit ´nem Supra-Zauber besiegt, wobei eine große Landmasse im Meer versank ( bekannt als Drunken Kalimdor)

Ich fänds aber lustig, wenn es so wäre, wie du es gesagt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
Nett wär´s, wenn auf der Rückseite von Azeroth ´n Inselkontinent "wachsen" würde, wo es Schwimmmounts gibt (kA, Wale, die coolen Turtle Submarines usw.)


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

WL4ever schrieb:


> mmh wieso denken so viele das in pandaria pandas als klasse starten? lol
> mmh wieso heissen die menschen dann net elwyner (wald von elwyn) die Zwerge modaner (loch modan) etc.


modaner? dun moroghner wenn schon


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (9. November 2008)

Bemerkt ihr bei dem Bild vom Smaragdgrünen Traum eigentlich was ? wenn man es genau nimmt sind das die Jetzt vorhandenen Kontinente wie sie wohl vor der Implosion des Brunnens aussahen... man erkennt Quel Thalas und Darnassus ^^


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

WL4ever schrieb:


> mmh wieso denken so viele das in pandaria pandas als klasse starten? lol
> mmh wieso heissen die menschen dann net elwyner (wald von elwyn) die Zwerge modaner (loch modan) etc.



http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaria



> Pandaria is a legendary place of bambus forests and the mysterious Pandaren of the Pandaren Empire.



...


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Bemerkt ihr bei dem Bild vom Smaragdgrünen Traum eigentlich was ? wenn man es genau nimmt sind das die Jetzt vorhandenen Kontinente wie sie wohl vor der Implosion des Brunnens aussahen... man erkennt Quel Thalas und Darnassus ^^


wurde schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (9. November 2008)

TKevWins schrieb:


> btt:
> Nett wär´s, wenn auf der Rückseite von Azeroth ´n Inselkontinent "wachsen" würde, wo es Schwimmmounts gibt (kA, Wale, die coolen Turtle Submarines usw.)



Auf der Rückseite von Azeroth ist aber schon das hier:

http://www.wegame.com/watch/Orcs_in_SPACE_2/

"The dark side"-"of Azeroth!"

Edit: Ist etwa ab 2:30++


----------



## TheOlimar (9. November 2008)

Tut mir bitte einen gefallen^^. schreibt mal eine schöne lange geschichte mit mindestens 350 Wörtern über den Smaragdgrünen Traum wie(zb.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Illidan die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen will(mhm erinnert mich an 2 Mäuse... euch auch?) und ich mach dan Copy & Paste und schreib das zu meiner nächsten Deutschschularbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke XD  

naja aber das mim Smaragdgrünen Traum klingt doch nicht schlecht und das mit dem Maelstrom ist zwar auch ne gute idee aber i-wie von der umsetzung und dem Actionfaktor nicht sehr großartig ^^

Mfg. Olimar


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

TheOlimar schrieb:


> Tut mir bitte einen gefallen^^. schreibt mal eine schöne lange geschichte mit mindestens 350 Wörtern über den Smaragdgrünen Traum wie(zb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OLIMAR!! OLOLOL+!!

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/timeline.html


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. November 2008)

Wer hier glaubt das die Emerald Dream Karte mit Photoshop gemacht wurde hat sich getäuscht
,weil der Emerald Dream eine andere Welt ,nenne ich mal so, ist und besteht aus den alten Kontinenten.

So wie es früher war und es stellt dar ,wie die Welt währe wenn es keine menschlichen Wesen gäbe.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (9. November 2008)

Also, dass sich die Kontinente zum Maelstrom hinbewegen ist schwachsinn^^ Sie wurden ja vom Maelstrom auseinandergerissen also können sie auf dem selben Weg nicht zurückkommen. 

Es wurde mal irgendwo gepostet und von vielen Leuten bestätigt, dass Maelstrom und das Mittlemeer kommen sollen und dann noch der Smaragdgrünetraum also die Welt wie sie ursprünglich aus sah, usw.
Als Finale hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen das ein Gebiet mit dem Namen Burning Citadel kommen soll. Da kann ich mir eigentlich nur sozusagen die "Hauptstadt" des Nethers vorstellen also mit Sargeras als finaler Endboss und dann wars das erst mal mit neuem Content in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dürfte allerdings noch ein paar Jährchen dauern bis dahin.
Zwischendurch wahrscheinlich zum Emerald Dream sollen noch die Pandaren als Rasse kommen...(Kampf-Pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ZITAT(WL4ever @ 9.11.2008, 18:29) 
mmh wieso denken so viele das in pandaria pandas als klasse starten? lol
mmh wieso heissen die menschen dann net elwyner (wald von elwyn) die Zwerge modaner (loch modan) etc.

Weil es in Wc3 einen Helden mit dem Namen Pandaren-Braumeister (Chen^^) gibt und der redet unteranderem von Pandaria...


----------



## TKevWins (9. November 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> mit Sargeras als finaler Endboss



Ist Sargeras nicht schon längst tot?


----------



## Hinterhältiger (9. November 2008)

Also Fantasie hast du^^


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

TKevWins schrieb:


> Ist Sargeras nicht schon längst tot?


aegwynn hat nur den körper gekillt, seele ging dann in medivh rein, medivh wurde am ende auch gekillt und weiter hab ich keinen plan


----------



## Zephyrus-Lordaeron (9. November 2008)

Ne Sargeras wurde von (Name entfallen) besiegt die Mutter von Medievh und hatt sich dann mit letzter kraft in ihren Körper gesogen und hatt Medivh dann verrückt gemacht ( Glaub ich)
Was natürlich noch niemand hier in diesem thread angesprochen hatt ist.........
Ist nur weil Arthas tot ist auch der Lichking tot.....????
Vereinen sich der Geist von Ner´zhul (Lichking) und der von Sargeras vielleicht und flüchten ins Weltall?
Oder wirft Arthas auf 2% runtergekloppt einfach seine Waffe weg und verschwindet durch ein Portal in den Mahlstrom???


----------



## m@r1@n (9. November 2008)

TKevWins schrieb:


> Ist Sargeras nicht schon längst tot?


vielleicht kommt der ja in hdz10^^


----------



## Hypnocat (9. November 2008)

also wegen der frage wie viele addons soll blizz den noch machen. ich denke da sie 10 millionen spieler haben und es mehr werden können sie nicht und werden auch nicht aienfach aufhören und auf das geld jeden monat verzichten. selbst wenn die jetzt noch 3 addons rausbringen und ihnen geht der stoff aus dann machen die einfach warcraft 4 und danach warcraft 5 wo liegt das problem die sind auf geld aus wie alle anderen auch solange es spieler gibt solange lassen die sich was einfallen.


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

TKevWins schrieb:


> Ist Sargeras nicht schon längst tot?



Sargeras ist unsterblich Oo

Naja, das weiss keiner so genau, nach dem Tod von Medivh ist er spurlos verschwunden sozusagen :/


----------



## refra (9. November 2008)

sargeras körper ist tot..sein geist lebt aber noch weiter im wirbelnden nether


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (9. November 2008)

Ich finds Schade das sie fast alle Bosse schon von Warcraft eingespielt haben(Illidan, Lady Vashj oda so)
Bestimmt kommt erst mal Warcraft 4 raus    Wo dann die Story von Warcraft 3 weitergeführt wird
Dann kommt sicher die 3Erweiteung von WoW mit den Sachen von Wc4

Wär ja dumm wenn sie irgendwas zur WoW einfügen würden was es eig nie in der Story gab

mfg WoWSchamaneWoW


----------



## jerubbaal (9. November 2008)

Barahim schrieb:


> hm aber emrald dream würde nur mit mealstrom zusammen halbwegs ein weiteren teil ergeben weil es ist ja nur ne kleine in sich geschlossene dimension bzw eher nen zustand(rückzugspunkt für drachen und die schlafenden druiden) ist. denk nicht das sich dahinter nen ganzer kontinent verbirgt. und auch mealstrom ist ja nur die alte hauptstadt der hochelfen. da würde auch max nur nen instanzkomplex sinnvoll wirken und nen paar nagainsel an der oberfläache.
> so wie halt sunwell von der grösse



vielleicht übersteigt es einfach unsere vorstellungskraft, was böse mächte mit dem traum anfangen können... immerhin können die mages von dalaraan ja auch städte fliegen lassen... von daher: warts ab, es wird schon noch kommen, und dann wird alles wieder gut.

und das meer an sich ist gross genug, sodass man da genug inseln unterbringen kann... northrend hätte ich mir vor dem addon auch nicht so gross vorgestellt, aber zum glück sind der phantasie in einer phantasiewelt keine grenzen gesetzt ;P


----------



## Maldinie (9. November 2008)

Es wird auf jeden fall noch 1 addon kommen laut Blizz in dem die grafigengine erneuert wird.
Zu dem hatten sie vor 2 jahre noch für die negsten 20 jahre spielstoff im peto (Bill Gates läst grüssen^^)
Warum auch alles auf einmal wenn man so viel mehr geld verdienen kann.

Ich freu mich jetzt erst mal auf Wotlk. 

Der rest wird schon kommen wenn die Abo zahlen stimmen ^^


----------



## refra (9. November 2008)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Ich finds Schade das sie fast alle Bosse schon von Warcraft eingespielt haben(Illidan, Lady Vashj oda so)
> Bestimmt kommt erst mal Warcraft 4 raus    Wo dann die Story von Warcraft 3 weitergeführt wird
> Dann kommt sicher die 3Erweiteung von WoW mit den Sachen von Wc4
> 
> ...


es gibt schon noch viele sachen die in warcraft erwähnt wurde (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) deathwing,der smaragdgrüne alptraum der ja auch mit den old gods zu tun hat könnte man auch noch reinbringen...queen azshara...puuh es gibt noch vieles da muss noch ned ganz warcraft 4 kommen^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. November 2008)

Maldinie schrieb:


> Es wird auf jeden fall noch 1 addon kommen laut Blizz in dem die grafigengine erneuert wird.
> Zu dem hatten sie vor 2 jahre noch für die negsten 20 jahre spielstoff im peto (Bill Gates läst grüssen^^)
> Warum auch alles auf einmal wenn man so viel mehr geld verdienen kann.
> 
> ...



Er kann sich das vorstellen, was nicht viel heißen mag^^

http://games.germanblogs.de/archive/2008/0...te-moeglich.htm



Erstmal Wotlk und dann schauen wir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzei (9. November 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> bezweifle ich da es zuviel verändern würde



/sign 

Das is wirklich leicht undenkbar^^

Was ich iwann hier gehört hab dass die leude von blizz meinten sie werden etwas sehr mutiges machen was für mich soviel bedeutet wie dass sie schon etwas an der bisherigen Spielwelt verändenr werden aber es vor allem in der Story einen neuen Weg geben wird... Hoffentlich verlieren sie dabei das eigentliche ziel nicht aus den Augen ein gutes PvE spiel zu machen, denn auch wenn sich der PvP Teil im spiel immer besser etabliert hat is es eingentlich vom grundprinzip her ein PvE spiel wenn sies zu sehr vermischen dann seh ich da schwarz

@ Maldinie: Das wird so garantiert nich passieren, es wurde iwann gesagt dass wenn Wc4 erscheint die Ereignisse aus WoW keine Rolle spielen werden daher vermute ich auch das die story von Wc4 sich vllt garnicht mit den Ereignissen von Wc3 direkt befassen wird, dass man vllt einen sprung von 100 JAhren oder so macht

Mein Tipp: Das Pandarenimperium wird eingeführt das dürfte man im Süden von KAlimdor und den Östlichen Königreichen finden *Brewmasters 4 ever*


MfG Senzei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andô (9. November 2008)

KainvonNosgoth schrieb:


> jo maelstrom soll wohl mal kommen wie smaragdgrüner traum
> gab mal ne liste wurde hier auch schon oft im forum gepostet.
> 
> und naja zur geschichte passt es



also was im maelstrom schon großartig sein soll, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, die meisten wichtigen naga sind ja schon tot^^
aber dass kann ja erstmal offen bleiben.
der emerald dream hingegen wär storymäßig total bescheuert da erstens nur druiden über die möglichkeit verfügen ihn zu betreten, wogegen blizz aber wahrscheinlich weitere lächerliche storywendungen einbauen können, und zweitens, sollte im emerald dream nichts sein was man bekämpfen kann, da er das azeroth wiedergibt, wie es ohne die intelligenten völker gewesen wäre, aka ohne krieg unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach archimonde und co. könnre rein theoretisch irgendwann nur noch sargeras kommen, der aber (wie leser der Bücherreihe "Krieg der Ahnen" wissen sollten) selbst für alle chars aus einem realmpool, ne nummer zu groß wäre.


----------



## Priester4ever (9. November 2008)

zu hdz10

vileicht wirds auch in hdz ein riesiges tor in die vergangenheit geöffnet wo man dann die gschichte von sargeras,den titanen ,der spaltung der welt und dem hein des lebens??? was haltet ihr von einem addon das Azeroth in der Vergnagenheit zeigt? wie sagt doch gleich das hohe tier bei blizzard??: es kommt etwas MUTIGES,UNERWARTETES...

was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Senzei (9. November 2008)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> zu hdz10
> 
> vileicht wirds auch in hdz ein riesiges tor in die vergangenheit geöffnet wo man dann die gschichte von sargeras,den titanen ,der spaltung der welt und dem hein des lebens??? was haltet ihr von einem addon das Azeroth in der Vergnagenheit zeigt? wie sagt doch gleich das hohe tier bei blizzard??: es kommt etwas MUTIGES,UNERWARTETES...
> 
> was haltet ihr davon??



DAS fänd ich geil! Joar und würde sich im Rahmen des Denkbaren bewegen (obwohl es da keinen gibt da es ja unerwartet wird XD)


----------



## Mindphlux (9. November 2008)

Wenn Blizz die Geschichte weiter schreibt, warum dann nicht direkt in Wow? Da braucht es nicht zwingend erst warcraft 4 etc.


----------



## Priester4ever (9. November 2008)

schieße hätt ich ma nix gesagt dann wär das unerwartet gebliebn XD


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz die Geschichte weiter schreibt, warum dann nicht direkt in Wow? Da braucht es nicht zwingend erst warcraft 4 etc.


weil sonst alle schreien würden 'blizzard greift einfach wild story aus der luft!'


----------



## Valnar93 (9. November 2008)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz die Geschichte weiter schreibt, warum dann nicht direkt in Wow? Da braucht es nicht zwingend erst warcraft 4 etc.



vlt gibt es leute die nur wc spieln und kein wow aber trotzdem wissen wollen was passiert


----------



## Sethna (9. November 2008)

Blah Maelstrom....Darunter befindet sich die Hauptstadt der Naga- Nazjatar


----------



## Astrad (9. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> vlt gibt es leute die nur wc spieln und kein wow aber trotzdem wissen wollen was passiert



Ohh man, du erzählst aber einen Quatsch. Weisst du denn nicht das jeder WoW spielt. omg. Leute die nur Warcraft spielen...was für ein schwachsinn. Du glaubst wohl auch es gibt leute die WoW nicht mögen ,oder? Haha..^^


----------



## Priester4ever (9. November 2008)

XD


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Ohh man, du erzählst aber einen Quatsch. Weisst du denn nicht das jeder WoW spielt. omg. Leute die nur Warcraft spielen...was für ein schwachsinn. Du glaubst wohl auch es gibt leute die WoW nicht mögen ,oder? Haha..^^




Pfffff ich spiel nur WC, wow ist scheiße ^^^darum bin ich auch in einem WOW Forum


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Pfffff ich spiel nur WC, wow ist scheiße ^^^darum bin ich auch in einem WOW Forum


hm gute argumentation muss ich dir lassen


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

Was heisst hier "wie viele Add Ons soll Blizzard eigentlich noch machen?" Ich denke da muss noch ne ganze Menge kommen. Man erinnere sich mal an Everquest 2. Everquest 2 wurde zeitgleich mit WOW veröffentlicht. Seid der Veröffentlichung 2005 gab es 4 Add ons, 4 Mini-Kampagnen und das 5. Add on kommt dieses Jahr noch. Da hat SOE ne ganze Menge getan muss ich sagen, zudem sie alte Instanzen durch ein Missionssystem für Spieler attraktiv halten (da könnte Blizz auch per Patch was nachreichen). Ich denke, dass Blizzard auch noch das eine oder andere Add On in Petto hat. Leider sind die nur was langsamer als SOE oder auch NC Soft (Guild Wars ht ja mittlerweile auch schon 4 Titel). 

Ach ja am Rande noch anzumerken: Wenn man sich das neue Everquest 2 Add On kauft, bekommt man im Paket alle vorhergehenden Addons und das Hauptspiel gratis mit dazu (für 30 Euro). Das nenn ich Service.


----------



## Raqill (9. November 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> das ist 100 prozent mit photoshop zusammengeschnipselt worden



Rechts an der Seite steht auch das es ne Artwork Collage ist.


----------



## Atrocis (9. November 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> Leider sind die nur was langsamer als SOE oder auch NC Soft (Guild Wars ht ja mittlerweile auch schon 4 Titel).
> 
> Ach ja am Rande noch anzumerken: Wenn man sich das neue Everquest 2 Add On kauft, bekommt man im Paket alle vorhergehenden Addons und das Hauptspiel gratis mit dazu (für 30 Euro). Das nenn ich Service.


Zum 1.: Ja, aber NCSoft schafft es trotzdem qualitativ hochwertigste Addons herauszubringen... Freu mich schon auf GW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum 2.: Ja, und wir bekommen mit WotLK nicht mal nen kostenlosen Monat. Wer mit WotLK neu anfangen möchte, darf erstmal 48 Euro raushaun bevor er überhaupt zum spielen kommt...

Denke auch dass bald der smaragdgrüne Traum kommt. Und NEIN, der smaragdgrüne Traum befindet sich NICHT unter Azeroth. Die Welt, die man im smaragdgrünen Traum besucht IST Azeroth, aber in anderer Form, zum Teil noch mit Löchern etc.


----------



## Arithil (9. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Warum spielt ihr dieses Kindergrafik Spiel überhaupt noch. Es wird immer lächerlicher. Blizzard ist gerade dabei das komplette RPG zu verwässern. Todesritter auf Allianz Seite, fliegende Teppiche, fliegende Besen und jede Menge anderer lächerlicher Kram (MOTORRAD). Aber Ok, solange WoW noch läuft, kommen die Kiddys hofentlich nicht rüber zu WAR und können weiter ihre Epic-Itemgeilheit voll ausleben.
> 
> BTT: Nach Nordend kommt die Ankündigung für World of Starcraft und dann erst das nächste AddOn. Dann kommt die WoS Beta und dann das letzte AddOn. Anschließend kann man bequem rüber wechseln von WoW zu WoS. Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Das Kernprogrammierer Team arbeitet schon gar nicht mehr an World of Warcraft, sondern nebenher schon am Nachfolger. Dieser Qualitätseinbruch macht sich grad ziemlich bemerkbar. Es wird nur noch geklaut. An allen Ecken und Enden.




was soll ich dazu noch sagen ich lach mich grad einen ab omg sind manche hier eingibildet das sie wissen was sie schreiben naja danke das du uns gesagt hast das Wos rauskommt ...son mist bitte schreib nichts mehr was du nicht beweisen kannst .außerdem soll im nächsten addon die grafik überholt werden aber egal chef naja leb weiter in deiner traumwelt wo WAR was bessres als WoW ist naja viel spaß


----------



## Realtec (9. November 2008)

es kommt ein rieeeeeeesen fleischstück und ihr müsst in braten soße schwimmen um die goldene karotten zu ergattern MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Toftenrock (9. November 2008)

heiße theorie XD


----------



## Dix26 (9. November 2008)

So da anscheinend nicht alle wissen was der Smaragdgrüner Traum (Emerald Dream) ist poste ich mal was bis jetzt bekannt ist .


Smaragdgrüner Traum

Die Titanen schufen den Smaragdgrünen Traum als die ursprüngliche Form des Planeten Azeroth. Der Traum liegt außerhalb der physikalischen Grenzen von Azeroth und ist ein wilder, dichter Urwald: die Welt, die Azeroth ohne die Einwirkung der intelligenten Rassen heute wäre; also ohne Städte, Landwirtschaft, Technologie und Kriege. Doch bei aller Schönheit des Traums kann seine urzeitliche Wildheit auch tödlich sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zweck des Traums

Der Traum steht unter dem Schutz des grünen Drachenaspekts Ysera. Nachdem die Titanen Azeroth geformt hatten, versetzten sie Ysera in eine ewige Trance und vertrauten ihr die Aufgabe an, von dem Traum aus über ganz Azeroth zu wachen. Daher bewachen grüne Drachen jeden Zugang zum Traum, und sie sehen immer sowohl die reale Landschaft von Azeroth als auch das dazugehörige Traumbild. Diese magische Sehfähigkeit, Traumsicht genannt, ermöglicht es den grünen Drachen, ihre Umgebung in perfekter Klarheit wahrzunehmen, obwohl ihre Augen geschlossen sind.

Im Gegensatz zu Azeroth ist der Traum in erster Linie ein spirituelles Reich, kein physisches. Alle, die den Traum betreten, können ihn bis zu einem gewissen Grad beeinflussen, wenn auch nur für eine begrenzte Zeit: Die grundlegende Struktur des Traumes setzt sich nach einiger Zeit unausweichlich wieder durch. Selbst Ysera kann den Traum nicht permanent verändern, selbst wenn sie dies wollte, was nicht der Fall ist. Sie kontrolliert den Traum nicht; im Gegenteil, es wäre näher an der Wahrheit zu sagen, dass der Traum sie kontrolliert. Mit dem Traum als unbestechlicher Messlatte reguliert sie die Strömungen und Gezeiten der Natur und den Evolutionspfad der Welt selbst.

Selbstwahrnehmung innerhalb des Traums

Die Geschöpfe von Azeroth können den Traum entweder körperlich betreten oder über ihre Träume, wie der Name dieses Reiches besagt. Wenn der Geist eines Individuums den Traum besucht, lässt er den Körper zurück. Doch das Individuum manifestiert sich dort in seiner Traumform, die normalerweise ebenso aussieht und sich genauso verhält wie sein physischer Körper. Daher geht die Bewegung innerhalb des Traums für die meisten Wesen ganz normal vor sich, trotz der rein spirituellen Natur des Traumes.

Diese Regeln gelten allerdings nicht für ausreichend begabte und erfahrene Druiden, die dazu in der Lage sind jenseits der physischen Realität zu sehen. Diese Druiden können sich im Traum auf ungewöhnliche Weise fortbewegen (zum Beispiel extrem schnell laufen, sich durch massive Gegenstände hindurchbewegen oder fliegen). Zwar ist es außergewöhnlich selten, dass solche Fähigkeiten bei Nicht-Druiden beobachtet wurden, aber es ist durchaus möglich.


Alle Träumer können den Traum bis zu einem gewissen Grad und für kurze Zeit beeinflussen. Doch außer den Titanen konnte ihn kein lebendes Wesen je permanent verändern. Er hat seine eigene Ökologie und eine Reihe von Bewohnern, sowohl mit als auch ohne Intelligenz.

Die Zeit ist im Traum ohne Bedeutung. Daher haben die grünen Drachen, die den Großteil ihrer Zeit im Traum verbringen, eine enorm lange Lebensdauer. Besonders Yseras Partner kommen meist nie aus dem Traum heraus und sind de facto unsterblich, wie alle anderen, die auf Dauer im Traum leben.

Da die Titanen eine Menge Arbeit in die Perfektionierung der Form Azeroths investieren, ist der Smaragdgrüne Traum nicht eine einzelne, perfekte Vision, wie Azeroth aussehen sollte. Der fertige Plan war das Ergebnis vieler vorhergegangener, fehlerhafter oder unfertiger Entwürfe. Daher besteht der Traum aus vielen einzelnen Lagen, jeweils eine für jeden früheren Entwurf. Diese älteren Lagen des Traums waren oft unvollendet und daher kleiner und eingeschränkter als der fertige Traum.


----------



## rufer (9. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erstens Last das addon das erst mal kommen es ist noch net mal da ...

zweitens auf der blizzcon wurde gesagt das die vermutugen welches addon kommt als nächstes die meisten falsch dran sind.. somit smaraggründertraum zu nichte sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu dein zweiten südent das warn witz eigentlich ^^ nordent südent fällt was auf ? norden süden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja ich wünsch dir und den andern erst ma schönes lvln auf 80 ;D und dann wirds erst mal wieder ne weile dauern bis man so n thema sehen wird ^^ hoff ich jedenfals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasenfluppe (9. November 2008)

leute sit doch egal was kommt. Viel wichtiger sit doch wann ich endlich meinen Pandaren Braumeister auf der horde spielen kann oder?
Also Pandaren an sich in wow beid er horde und Braumeister als neuste heldenklasse . . .und ich will zwergen jäger sehen wie die gunner aus wc 3
etwa so groß wie die zu kleingeratenen menschen (footis) und gertenschlanck aber mit gandalfrauschebart!


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

rufer schrieb:


> Erstens Last das addon das erst mal kommen es ist noch net mal da ...
> 
> zweitens auf der blizzcon wurde gesagt das die vermutugen welches addon kommt als nächstes die meisten falsch dran sind.. somit smaraggründertraum zu nichte sein wird
> 
> ...


mir fällt an nordent südent nur auf das beide am ende eigentlich ein d haben^^


----------



## Atrocis (9. November 2008)

Dix26 schrieb:


> Smaragdgrüner Traum



Ungefähr stimmts ja.
Nur, wie soll das ganze als Addon umgesetzt werden? Ok, neuer Skill für den Zugang zum Traum... aber dann hast du das Wegstreckenproblem... auch blöd wenn du dann auf Höhe Maelstrom bist, reppen musst -> raus, reppen, wieder rein -> Toll, wieder @ Tirisfal und schweben.


----------



## Henrycus (9. November 2008)

sothseas wird kommen + inseln
der emerald mist is ne testmap von blizzard


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Henrycus schrieb:


> sothseas wird kommen + inseln
> der emerald mist is ne testmap von blizzard


quelle?


----------



## Shac (9. November 2008)

airace schrieb:


> stimmt... Malestrom wäre geil und man dan Schiffmounts benutzen kann xD aber ich glaube Emerald dream ist zu klein und ka was solll da den schon groß drin sein ^^



Wie wärs mit der Welt nach der Erschaffung der Titanen. Der grüne Traum is nichts weiter als der Bauplan des Ur-Kalimdor als dieser fertiggestellt war.


----------



## OMGlooool (9. November 2008)

meine theorie:
irgendwo BÄÄM, ein großes loch darunter da muss man rein und unten is dann so ne art unterwelt so riesenfette hölen mit neuartigen mops


----------



## SanjiCard (9. November 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> aber blizzard hat doch gesagt das wow ein eigenstädniges spiel sein soll.
> wobei man ja eigl. sieht das es nicht so ist.
> aber die story wird eh hin und her geschoben so wie es passt.
> siehe. naxx



Wieso siehe Naxx? Naxxramas ist gan legitim bewegt worden und gilt sogar als besiegt. Das heißt das sie in Nordend ist ist auch in der Story ein zweiter Angriff. Das die 4 Reiter einmal besiegt worden sind ist z.b. die erklärung wieso Mograine nicht mehr dabei ist. Der ist nämlich nach der Niederlage zu verstand gekommen und verschwunden. Kel'Thuzad wurde auch besiegt, aber sein phylakterium wurde nicht zerstört wie es z.b. in ner Quest mit der von Araj oder der von einigen andern Lichs passiert. Ich nehme nicht an das du die Quest gemacht hast damals in Naxxramas aber wenn du das Phylakterium von ihm der Dämmerung zukommen lassen willst wird in der Quest sugeriert das dich irgendwas in deiner Entscheidung beeinflusst sie statt an Maxwell an einen anderen Kerl zugeben. Der Kerl der Links am Tisch in der Kapelle sitzt, kA wie der nochmal heißt. Im Addon gibts dazu sogar in einer Quest die erklärung wieso Kel'Thuzad noxh exisitiert obwohl er eigentlich tot sein müsste.


----------



## Dix26 (9. November 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Ungefähr stimmts ja.
> Nur, wie soll das ganze als Addon umgesetzt werden? Ok, neuer Skill für den Zugang zum Traum... aber dann hast du das Wegstreckenproblem... auch blöd wenn du dann auf Höhe Maelstrom bist, reppen musst -> raus, reppen, wieder rein -> Toll, wieder @ Tirisfal und schweben.



Stimmt zu 100% quelle ist von Blizz. (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/394.xml)

Naja für mich ist der Traum alls Addon undenkbar .


----------



## Henrycus (9. November 2008)

sothseas -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej2di6GMischttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej2di6GMisc

wie man sieht schon etwas umfangreicher als emerald


----------



## advanced08 (9. November 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> hihi^^ Der deutschen Sprache wohl nicht so mächtig, was?




sagt?



Miccellomann schrieb:


> Was heisst hier "wie viele Add Ons soll Blizzard eigentlich noch machen?" Ich denke da muss noch ne ganze Menge kommen. Man erinnere sich mal an Everquest 2. Everquest 2 wurde zeitgleich mit WOW veröffentlicht. Seid der Veröffentlichung 2005 gab es 4 Add ons, 4 Mini-Kampagnen und das 5. Add on kommt dieses Jahr noch. Da hat SOE ne ganze Menge getan muss ich sagen, zudem sie alte Instanzen durch ein Missionssystem für Spieler attraktiv halten (da könnte Blizz auch per Patch was nachreichen). Ich denke, dass Blizzard auch noch das eine oder andere Add On in Petto hat. Leider sind die nur was langsamer als SOE oder auch NC Soft (Guild Wars ht ja mittlerweile auch schon 4 Titel).
> 
> Ach ja am Rande noch anzumerken: Wenn man sich das neue Everquest 2 Add On kauft, bekommt man im Paket alle vorhergehenden Addons und das Hauptspiel gratis mit dazu (für 30 Euro). Das nenn ich Service.



wow kannst du mit gw nicht vergleichen bei gw musst du nicht monatlich zahlen die sind sozusagen gezungen weiter addons zu produzieren da sie sonst die server nicht finanzieren könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (9. November 2008)

Euro86 schrieb:


> Ih seid alle echt witzig!^^ Wie soll es bitte funktionieren das ein Krieger oder Priester oder sonst eine Klasse außer dem Druiden in den Smaragdgrünen Traum kommen? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war es doch das höhste Ziel eine jeden druiden den endlosen schlaf zuschlafen und dabei in den smaragdgrünen traum zuwandern oder nicht? Als für mich klingt der Maelstrom als 3. addon möglichkeit am logischten!
> 
> Also ich wünsch euch einen angenhemen start nach Nordend




Ich weiß nicht genau wie es funktioniert aber in der beta zu WotLK gibt/gab es eine Quest in der man von diesem Hirschtypen (ich kenn den namen jetzt nicht) auf der Mondlichtung in den Smaragdgrünen Traum versetzt wird um dort irgendwelche essenzen zu sammeln. Ausserdem laufen dort noch lvl 80 Elite (Große Bäume) rum, wenn man diese allerdings angreift, geht man wieder aus dem Traum raus. Allgemein scheint es so als könnte man die "Schattenseite" des Traumes betreten.

MfG Black


----------



## Curentix (9. November 2008)

-maelstorm
-grüner traum
-titanen und götter
-übergang von warcraft nach starcraft, evolution der völker, technischer fortschritt, blah blubb


----------



## Priester4ever (9. November 2008)

Henrycus schrieb:


> sothseas -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej2di6GMischttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej2di6GMisc
> 
> wie man sieht schon etwas umfangreicher als emerald




das war maln treffpunt von gms ...also nix tolles


----------



## Gurengar (9. November 2008)

na ich würde sagne es können auch die pandaren kommen eine asiatische welt. aber am geilsten fände ich südend oder halt den süden^^


----------



## bigbär (9. November 2008)

steht eig irgentwo das am ende von lich king arthas kommt?


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

bigbär schrieb:


> steht eig irgentwo das am ende von lich king arthas kommt?


das sagen WIR und jetzt zurück in deine kiste!


----------



## Nahal (9. November 2008)

bigbär schrieb:


> steht eig irgentwo das am ende von lich king arthas kommt?



ja.... WC3 TFT.. 

und der Name.. Arthas = Lich King


----------



## Keltulas (9. November 2008)

zum thema emerald dream hab ich folgendes:  http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...v%3D2%26hl%3Dde


bah was n langer link! so also doch ein kontinent


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Keltulas schrieb:


> zum thema emerald dream hab ich folgendes:  http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...v%3D2%26hl%3Dde
> 
> 
> bah was n langer link! so also doch ein kontinent


das bild gabs hier schon und wurde schon ganz dick besprochen


----------



## thekillerz (9. November 2008)

Achtung Spoiler ^^

-

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20

Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

----

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

-------

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

-------

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

--------

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


Quelle: Unbekannt bzw verloren xD


----------



## René93 (9. November 2008)

Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass es was neues sein muss? Vielleicht baut Blizzard was um oder baut was neues in die vorhandenen Gebiete ein z.B. bauen sie HDZ zu einer Levelgegend um etc.^^


----------



## DonArco (9. November 2008)

Also ich hoffe mal dass der Maelstrom kommt.
Mit vielen Inseln und dann wären mounts mit denen man sich auf dem Wasser zwischen den Inseln fortbewegen könnte richtig geil!!!
Man müsste nichtmehr auf Schiffe warten.
Ich denke da zB an Riesenhaie, Seemonster oÄ...


----------



## mettman1 (9. November 2008)

thekillerz schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler ^^
> 
> -
> 
> ...


na das hätt ich dir auch hinschreiben können -.-

keine quelle, keine glaubwürdigkeit!

würd mich bei blizzards "abguck-politik" nicht wundern wenn bald ein unterirdisches reich á la moria kommen würden.

man muss sich einfach fragen was bis jetzt noch nicht vorhanden ist. an content meine ich. wie z.b. schiff-mounts etc.
dann bleibt gar nicht mehr so viel übrig.

grüße,
mette


----------



## Müllermilch (9. November 2008)

Naja.Blizzard hat in einem Interview diese Frage mal mit : ,,etwas sehr Mutiges!'' beantwortet.
Ihr müsst mal hier in die LichKing abteilung gucken,da ist das Interview irgentwo.Ich hoffe sie meinen damit kein neues MMORPG wie World of Starcraft.Das wär richtig dumm,da ich das Warcraftuniversum überalles liebe.Eine der besten Fantasy Welten die ich kenne.Ein WoW2 dagegen würde mich sehr erfreuen :-)


----------



## Serenas (9. November 2008)

Dix26 schrieb:


> Stimmt zu 100% quelle ist von Blizz. (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/394.xml)
> 
> Naja für mich ist der Traum als Addon undenkbar .



Ich Grunde liegst du richtig, allerdings befindet sich im Traum ein unbekanntes Schrecken bzw. etwas
böses das den ganzen Traum korrumpiert und verändert. Wieso sollten sich die "Regeln" innerhalb des Traumes
nicht ändern?
Blizz kann doch storymäßig alles so hindrehen wie sie es wollen.


----------



## thekillerz (9. November 2008)

mettman1 schrieb:


> na das hätt ich dir auch hinschreiben können -.-
> 
> keine quelle, keine glaubwürdigkeit!
> 
> ...



Das ist aber schon über 2 Jahre alt und bis jetzt stimmt es.. aber nunja glaub wer es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fanfack (9. November 2008)

Hi, 

weiß ned ob das schon wer geschrieben hat, aber ich wollte mal meine vermutung anbringen:
Ichvermute, dass der Grund des "Mahlstroms" zugänglich gemacht werden wird und dass man dann zB auf Azshara treffen wird(für jem der die warcrafthintergrundgeschichte kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
denn dorthin sid ja die Hochelfen(Tempelbelegschaft und so...) verschwunden und ham sich in die Naga verwandelt, durch die Magien des magischen Brunnens, der durch die Titanen erschaffen wurde und den die Hochelfen dazu nutzten, um der Legion einlass auf den damals noch einzigen Kontinent Kalimdor zu gewähren, dieser Brunnen wurde dadurch und durch die Unterbrechung ihrer Rituale zerstört und dadurch die Welt zerrissen und gigantischer Mahlstrom entstand in der Mitte des nun neu entstandenen Meeres als bleibende Erinnerung an den Krieg gegen die Legion und das utopische Zeitalter, welches nun für immer dahin war( war jetz so halb aus dem Kopf zitiert xDD) Auf jeden Fall kam auch vor, dass  Azshara sich in eine monströse Gestalt verwandelte, aufgedunsen durch das Böse, das sie in ihrem inneren schon immer zerfressen hatte.... 
also dachte dass die irgendwie als " Endboss" gestellt wird. Würde doch passen weilBlizz ja immer versucht irgendwelche geschichtlichen Zusammenhänge herzustellen und irgendwlchen COntent an den Haaren herbeizuziehn ^^

So far
fanfack


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

thekillerz schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Unbekannt bzw verloren xD


hmm deine liste gabs schon 4 mal in diesem thread^^


----------



## thekillerz (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hmm deine liste gabs schon 4 mal in diesem thread^^



Sry nich gesehn... einfach gleich letzte seite geguckt und gepostet...


----------



## Eyatrian (9. November 2008)

also der edmerald dream ists sicher nicht WEIL

shcon gesagt wurde dass das nächste addon nichts wird was man erwartet 

---> Garantiert kein edmerald Dream weil das schon seid langem im gespräche ist!

Quelle: Buffed-Cast XXX

da zitieren sie nen Blizzard menschen


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> sagt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja....mit Everquest 2 aber schon. Und da ist Blizzard deutlich langsamer....bei GW gebe ich Dir schon recht. Jedoch haben die die Kapitel auf hohem qualitativen Niveau programmiert in kurzer Zeit. Warum kann BLizz das niht? Dann wären Contentlöcher seltener....


----------



## Peter@buffed (9. November 2008)

need endlich das das gebiet Hyjal geöffnet wird nich nur die instanz sondern DAS GEBIET !!!!! -.-


----------



## grünhaupt (9. November 2008)

abend,

so, was ich hier herausgelesen habe, ist der Maelstrom ein Wirbel im Meer. Der Rest des Brunnens. So könnte es eventuell einfach ein grösserer Patch werden.

Um was es in einem neues Addon gehen wird, keine Ahnung. Finde die Ideen interessant, die genannt wurden. 
Mich interessiert es aber mehr, wie Wotlk wird und wie ein neues Addon wird. Darüber mache ich mir aber nicht wirklich Sorgen. Was Blizz bis jetzt gebracht hat, war immer, naja fast immer, sehr gut.

so far, mfg grüni


----------



## advanced08 (9. November 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> also der edmerald dream ists sicher nicht WEIL
> 
> shcon gesagt wurde dass das nächste addon nichts wird was man erwartet
> 
> ...




ist doch klar warum ... ihr denkt es ist emerald dream blizz sagt es ist nicht das was ihr denkt

also denkt niemand mehr an emerald aba blizz macht emerald da niemand mehr dran denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benfeljon (9. November 2008)

also ich denke das im nächsten addon ne neue rasse kommt um wieder ne abwechslung rein zu bringen dann müsste ma überlegen welche rassen da in frage kommen würden und so könnte man das anfangsgebiet für die rasse überlegen dann hat man neue regionen oder halt bei den draenei konnte man outkand ableiten...

hab mal was dazu gefunden
http://www.wowwiki.com/Race_ideas


----------



## WoWWotLK4Ever (9. November 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schonma kam ich hab nur bis zur Seite 7 gelesen.^^
Also: Das Video vom Smaragtgrünen Traum is glaub ich von nem Privat Server (ich kenn genug Privat Server und auf vielen davon is genau DIESER Smaragtgrüne Traum).
Und zu den "Wölfen/Worgen/Worgs": Sollten die Worgen blablabla nichtmal mit BC die neue Klasse für die Allianz seite werden??? Also irgendwo in Azeroth hat nen Gildi das eigentlich Startgebiet der "Worgen" gesehen aber da diese "Worgen" nicht in die Geschichte von WoW rein passen bzw. in die Geschichte der Allianz ham se die Draenei genommen.


Ich weiß net ob das stimmt ich habs nur mal gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber was nach WotLK kommt... mir doch egal WotLK INC!!!^^
Ach und bei den Pandas O_o also Menschen,Nachtelfen,Gnome,Zwerge,Draenei,PANDAS?!^^ Naja vieleicht sind die Draenei ja die vorfahren der Pandas... hab die WoW geschichte nie gelesen... der bauchumfang passt ja wohl^^


----------



## advanced08 (9. November 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaren

FTW


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

WoWWotLK4Ever schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schonma kam ich hab nur bis zur Seite 7 gelesen.^^
> Also: Das Video vom Smaragtgrünen Traum is glaub ich von nem Privat Server (ich kenn genug Privat Server und auf vielen davon is genau DIESER Smaragtgrüne Traum).
> Und zu den "Wölfen/Worgen/Worgs": Sollten die Worgen blablabla nichtmal mit BC die neue Klasse für die Allianz seite werden??? Also irgendwo in Azeroth hat nen Gildi das eigentlich Startgebiet der "Worgen" gesehen aber da diese "Worgen" nicht in die Geschichte von WoW rein passen bzw. in die Geschichte der Allianz ham se die Draenei genommen.
> 
> ...


nene draneai != pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benfeljon (9. November 2008)

ich persönlich finde die südlichen inseln + pandaria am logischsten denn:

1. neue rassenmöglichkeiten: Pandaren und Goblins oder irgendwelche Oger oder Worgen wenn Gilneas zugefügt wird (hab mall gehört das die worgen ihre wurzeln in gilneas haben)
2. neue mountart: schwimmmount
3. neuer beruf: braumeister oder ähnliches (freue mich auf gute vorschläge^^)
4. neue heldenklasse: berserker

aber das WICHTIGSTE in irgendeinem add-on: gnomeregan befreien und gnome haben hauptstadt und trolle kriegen ne hauptstadt auf ner südinsel xD


----------



## Aliera (9. November 2008)

oder einfach ne neue hauptstadt errichten, dann bleibt die ini auch


----------



## Pzeus (9. November 2008)

also: ich hab mir jetzt mal alle visionen und theorien angeschaut und wollt so einiges klar stellen und auch meine vermutungen hinzufügen: 

1.worgs sind eine art wölfe...auf 4 beinen...have fun beim stiefel würfeln -.-

2.pandaren würd ich mir persönlich SEHR wünschen...aber blizzard wird sie niemals ins spiel bringen,da pandas in china  heillige tiere sind...dass einzige was eine möglichkeit wäre,ist sie für china in braunbären umzugestalten xD

3.wie bescheuert ist das den?...heldenklasse:beserker...man man man..schonmal ein troll gespielt?...is in wow (UND NICHT WIE IN DIABLO NE KLASSE) ne klassenfertigkeit...und allgemein wäre das so auf nem china-free2play-mmo-niveau xD...die nächste klasse wird wahrscheinlich der demonhunter...zb als pendant zum deathknight (arthas<->illidan)...oder blademaster oder bloodmage

4.denk ich eher das die scherbenwelt erweitert wird, wo dann das startgebiet für die demonhunter sein wird,+ denke ich maelstrom+südinseln...und ich denke da wird es vll sogar eine dritte fraktion geben...der man sich dann als hordler/allianzler anschliessen kann...damit würde ja keiner rechnen...und das hat doch blizzard angekündigt...

5.auch eine möglichkeit ist das falls wc4 rauskommt man es mit wow kompiniern kann...dh seinen charr...als hero bei wc4 spielen kann...und dann online gegn andere spieln kann...das sogar ein neues pvp-rating ermöglicht oder sogar neue sets...so eine art commander-pvp oder sowas...wäre mal was neues...und damit hätten sie zwei fliegen mit einer klatsche...lore für wow...und die garantie das wc4 schön über die ladentheke geht...

6.smaragtgrüner traum?...denk ich nicht...ist nur für dudus erreichbar soweit ich weiss und ist auch zu eintönig...bei lvl 81 hast du das bedürfnis deinen zimmer-kacktus gegen die wand zuwerfen weil du einfach kein grün mehr sehen kannst...

7.ich vermute sie werden noch ein addon raushauen und dann wow2 markt bringen...weil in 2 jahren ist grafik einfach zu schlecht um mit der immer stärker werdenden mmo-konkurenz mitzuhalten....ich generell hab nichts gegen die grafik...denke aber das sie mir in 2 jahren einfach zu lahm ist im vergleich zu anderen spielen

8.ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das mit dem könig von sturmwind was nicht stimmt?...ich mein schaut mal seine augenringe an und die schwerter...die erinnern mich doch an jemanden...hust next lichking ?hust xD

fazit: allgemein ist die zukunft von wow ungewiss...vor allem wegen dem zweiten mmo an dem blizzard gerade arbeit...ich denke erst nachdem dieses anounced wurde...kann man erst genau sagen was mit wow passiert....ich zu meinem teil hoffe das sie kein WoS machn...da ich das universum von wow einfach epischer finde und mir auch das epische spielgefühl gibt... 

ach und übrigens...BITTE BLIZZ...BITTE..schenkt mir die pandaren-schamanen...schon alleine weil es sich reimt xD...scheisst auf die chinesen denen is es doch sowieso wayne xD

wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten und als andenken an den kamin hängen!!!


----------



## benfeljon (10. November 2008)

Pzeus schrieb:


> also: ich hab mir jetzt mal alle visionen und theorien angeschaut und wollt so einiges klar stellen und auch meine vermutungen hinzufügen:
> 
> 1.worgs sind eine art wölfe...auf 4 beinen...have fun beim stiefel würfeln -.-
> 
> ...




die idee mit dem demonhunter find ich eigtl sehr gut zwar kann man sich schwer nen tauren demonhunter vorstellen mit dem deathknight is es aber genauso

das mit nem 2.lichking is unsinnig weil der muss sich ja mit jemandem "verbinden" (arthas+ner'zhul) und denk das ansich nich

die 3.fraktion find ich wirklich gut weil das wirklich überraschend wär da fällt mir spontan ein das man ja in hdro wie ich gehört jetzt auch die "bösen" nehmen kann und dann in wow halt als 3.fraktion geißel oder brennende legion ich denk was andres geht nich weil soviele rassen gibt es ja net die zusammenpassen

aber worgen laufen doch auf 2 beinen http://www.wowwiki.com/Worgen aber der wotlk artikel auf der wowwiki seite verhindert auch das die worgen sich einer fraktion anschließen


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. November 2008)

TKevWins schrieb:


> @Ultimo01u kleiner Hellseher^^
> Im Süden gibt´s ´nen Kontinent, der eine ganze Stadt ist, voll von Goblins ( angeblich der Kontinent, wo sie herkamen)
> Es gab auch schon mal einen Ultra-Kontinent ( Kalimdor, östl. Königreiche und Nordend, kann aber auch sein, dass das da nicht dabei war^^), nur als die Nachtelfen zum ersten mal die brennende Legion geholt haben, haben sie diese mit ´nem Supra-Zauber besiegt, wobei eine große Landmasse im Meer versank ( bekannt als Drunken Kalimdor)
> 
> ...




Ich sag doch Südend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was da is weiß ich ned, aber Goblins als Rasse zu spielen wär nice^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. November 2008)

rufer schrieb:


> und zu dein zweiten südent das warn witz eigentlich ^^ nordent südent fällt was auf ? norden süden ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ne, aber ich habe glaub ich in einem Buffedcast gehört das Anette (oder jemand anderes) gesagt hatt SÜDEND! xD
Da bleib ich dabei

Mfg Ultimo


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

Pff..soweit kommts noch das der Smaragdgrüne Traum für alle betretbar wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da werde ich aber meine Druidenfreunde zusammentrommeln und euch mit nem tritt innen Hintern wieder wecken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. November 2008)

benfeljon schrieb:


> 2. neue mountart: schwimmmount



DIe Mounts sollten Laut BLizz schon in 3.0.2 Schwimmen, tun sie aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. November 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Pff..soweit kommts noch das der Smaragdgrüne Traum für alle betretbar wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wollt ihr Pelzknäule machen? 
"Floh-Attacke" ?


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

Du hast ja keine Ahnung wie grausam Flöhe sein können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. November 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung wie grausam Flöhe sein können!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD ne ich wills ned wissen, aber omg? ihr paar dudus wollt uns andere klassen hindern da hin zu gehen? xD Hf beim Whipen

MFg Ultimo


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> xD ne ich wills ned wissen, aber omg? ihr paar dudus wollt uns andere klassen hindern da hin zu gehen? xD Hf beim Whipen
> 
> MFg Ultimo


es liegt nicht daran das die dudus sich zusammenschließen und den eingang versperren sondern das alles andere in in den traum reinkommt...
*lol*
story ftw


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

Storymäßig gesehn ist es unmöglich.. und wenn Blizz es möglich macht dann gibts halt eins in den Hintern von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Schließlich ist das UNSER Traum und wir können ihn gestalten! Muhaha dann steht der Kronas da als kleine Tiefenbahnratte +fg+


----------



## Cassian1982 (10. November 2008)

Solange WoW so viel Anklang findet, wird Blizzard sich schon genug überlegen um die Karte zu erweitern. WoW ist irgendwie auch immer eine offene Storry gewesen, weshalb die Grenzen für neues offen sind.


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Storymäßig gesehn ist es unmöglich.. und wenn Blizz es möglich macht dann gibts halt eins in den Hintern von uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum soll ich denn ne tiefenbahnratte sein?
oder meinst du mit gestalten mich zu einer zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

Ist ne logische Schlussfolgerung, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Ist ne logische Schlussfolgerung, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwie nicht


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

> oder meinst du mit gestalten mich zu einer zu machen



irgendwie doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wir schweifen ab also btt:

Ich hoffe auch auf eine dritte Fraktion. Vllt die brennende Legion mit einem eigenen Kontinent, in der man später, wie in der Story, in die Scherbenwelt gelangt.


----------



## Toxpack (10. November 2008)

Also Story hat Blizzard noch mehr als genug aus WC 1-3, das material reicht noch locker für 1-2 Addons.


----------



## Andô (10. November 2008)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> xD ne ich wills ned wissen, aber omg? ihr paar dudus wollt uns andere klassen hindern da hin zu gehen? xD Hf beim Whipen
> 
> MFg Ultimo



Du vergisst dass wir druiden viel bewanderter auf den wegen des smaragdgrünen traumes sind, als ihr uneinsichtige säbelrassler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


demzufolge können wir diesen in einem viel größerem und für euch schlimmeren maße verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pzeus (10. November 2008)

benfeljon schrieb:


> die idee mit dem demonhunter find ich eigtl sehr gut zwar kann man sich schwer nen tauren demonhunter vorstellen mit dem deathknight is es aber genauso
> 
> das mit nem 2.lichking is unsinnig weil der muss sich ja mit jemandem "verbinden" (arthas+ner'zhul) und denk das ansich nich
> 
> ...



also erstmal...das mit dem 2.lichking war von mir eher ironisch gemeint xD...und das mit den worgs...worgs heissen auf englisch wargen--> die zu gross geratenen wölfe (dieser begriff wurd von vielen fälschlicher weisse verwendet)...aber du hast recht worGEN laufen auf 2 beinen...aber trozdem..so ganz zivilisiert sehen die nicht aus...und als dritte fraktion würd ich mir was mit goblins vorstellen...somit würden alles goblinstädte die in der alten welt sind für horde und allianz feindlich und nur für die 3.fraktion begehbar....so könnt man eventuell sogar goblins spielbar machen etc...neue bgs...und und und...das würde vll auch mit maelstrom+südinseln passen...aber das mit geisel oder legion wär eig auch garnicht so übel...damit hätte ich die möglickeit ein blutelfen zweimal zu töten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wie gesagt...jetzt mal abwarten was das zweite mmo sein wird...dann weiter spekuliern xD


----------



## Priester4ever (11. November 2008)

Pzeus schrieb:


> also erstmal...das mit dem 2.lichking war von mir eher ironisch gemeint xD...und das mit den worgs...worgs heissen auf englisch wargen--> die zu gross geratenen wölfe (dieser begriff wurd von vielen fälschlicher weisse verwendet)...aber du hast recht worGEN laufen auf 2 beinen...aber trozdem..so ganz zivilisiert sehen die nicht aus...und als dritte fraktion würd ich mir was mit goblins vorstellen...somit würden alles goblinstädte die in der alten welt sind für horde und allianz feindlich und nur für die 3.fraktion begehbar....so könnt man eventuell sogar goblins spielbar machen etc...neue bgs...und und und...das würde vll auch mit maelstrom+südinseln passen...aber das mit geisel oder legion wär eig auch garnicht so übel...damit hätte ich die möglickeit ein blutelfen zweimal zu töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




...find die idee mit dem 2 lichking geil...varian war ya mit patch...leg mich nich fest...auf der inlsen Alcaz durn naga eingetauscht und verschwunden...vieleicht war der ya bei arthas und wartet jetzt nur noch das sein könig(arthas)fällt damit er der nachfolger sein kann....oder auch nich un es komm einfach südend+maelstrom XD


----------



## nemø (22. Dezember 2008)

solls nich auch neue rasen geben im über über nachsten add-on pandas und wölfe 

pandariens and wolfen


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Dezember 2008)

Also über neue Rassen wird ja schon geschwafelt seit WoW draussen ist. Da will ich mich nicht festlegen. Möglich das es auch gar keine neuen Rassen geben wird.
Wie das nächste Addon heißen könnte? Nun ja in WotLK gibt ja schon so einige Hinweise auf den "Smaragdgrünen Traum" Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist deswegen wohl recht hoch, dass es das nächste Addon sein wird.


----------



## mmm79 (22. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die Scherbenwelt ist übrigens keine Platte die über Azeroth steht, die ist ein paar Lichtjahre entfernt.
> Entweder komtm ein neuer Kontinent dazu oder wieder eine neue Welt.Vlt vergrößern sie auch die Scherbenwelt, wer weis?



allzu groß kann die enfernung net sein, wenn du in bt am dach bei illidan stehst und hochschaust zum "mond", wir dir auffallen das das kein mond ist, sondern azeroth


----------



## Arikros (22. Dezember 2008)

mal wieder die liste, die seit jahren im i-net rumschwirrt. nix bestätigt von blizz, man kann nur theorien aufstellen.

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85 
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## Elidias (22. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine Idee:
Soweit ich weiß gibt es eine Insel, die Guldan und seine Hexenmeister an die Meeresoberfläche gehoben haben (Guldan selbst fand da auch den Tod)
Keine Ahnung was das für eine Insel ist, denn sie kommt in der Story nach der Flucht der restlichen Hexenmeister nicht mehr vor...
Also möglich das nach WOTLK eine weitere Insel hinzugefügt wird. Sie müsste dann irgendwo zwischen den östlichen Königreichen und Nordend liegen...

Lassen wir uns überaschen


----------



## Scred (22. Dezember 2008)

emerald dream ftw (bisschen eintöning und kanting aber cool)


----------



## Nehar (22. Dezember 2008)

Camullo schrieb:


> Der nette Herr hat recht.
> 
> this list was "leaked" during the beta of original wow, so far its held true more or less
> 
> ...




Die Liste würd ich mir nicht umbedingt als Vorlage nehmen:

Hab gehört die wurde oft verändert nachdem das jeweilige AddOn released wurde.
Weiterhin wusste Blizzard am Anfang selber noch garnicht das sie bei wotlk 2 startgebiete einbauen, das hat man erst nach der schlechten Erfahrung mit den Outlands gemacht.
Außerdem sagte Blizz, dass die uns mit dem nächsten Addon überraschen wollen. Die Liste ist ja schon so lange im Umlauf wie WoW selbst und von daher wissen die was wir erwarten.


E: Außerdem werden Pandaren als Spielbare Rasse nicht kommen, weil die viecher in China heilig sind.


----------



## Eriya (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich _weiss_ nicht mehr, wo ich das mit den Pandaren gelesen hatte, aber ich bin mir noch ziemlich sicher, dass einst ein User aus dem Buffed- oder WoW-Community einen Vorschlag gepostet hatte, ebensolche Pandaren einzuführen, welche aus dem Südmeer stammen sollten (im "warmen Süden").

... oder hab ich damals was in den falschen Hals bekommen und es war stattdessen Schneesturms Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löffel3000 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub das Wotlk das letzte Add-On ist, denn wenn Ulduar schlecht wird, werden sehr viele Leute quiten. Zur Zeit ist kaum Content drin und das Balance ist lächerlich.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kenn mich nich richtig aus mit der Geschichte von WoW. Das grundliegende habe ich im allgemeinen verstanden nur das einzigste was ich über den smaraggrünen traum kenne ist HdW mit dem Druiden am Ende. Joa ehm also wenn das farblich so wie in den unzähligen Videos auf Youtube wird dann hör ich auf, das ist ja Augenkrebs hoch 10. Naja aber wenn das doch noch angepasst wird oder es nie so aussehen wird dann bin ich schon tierisch drauf gespannt , aber erstmal muss Arthas kommen und der restliche mist


----------



## Thromkal (23. Dezember 2008)

Es wird ja oft gesagt das der Smaragdgrüne Traum nicht für ein Addon reicht...
Genau genommen könnte er sogar für mehrere Addons reichen da der Traum ja einfach nur den ursprungszustand der Welt, mit all seinen Pflanzen und Tieren darstellt in dem noch nicht Humanoide drin rum gepfuscht haben...
Im Grunde dürfte es so sein das die Welt noch nicht durch den Mahlstrom zerrissen wurde...
Klebt man Kalimdor, östliche Königreiche und Nordend wieder zusammen hat man vielleicht eine ungefähre vorstellung der potenziellen, betretbaren Landmasse

Edit: Nach nochmaligem durchlesen bin ich mir gar nicht sicher...
Wurde die Welt zerrissen, sprich sind die Kontinente voneinander abgedriftet, oder wurde ein großer Teil um den Mahlstrom herrum einfach zerstört?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. Dezember 2008)

also das mit der 3 fraktion ist eine der bessten ideen, vieleicht legion wo man teufelswachen und co. spielen kann oder doch die naga mit meerhexen und co.?

kurz gesagt: man kann nicht wissen wie viele addons noch rauskommen oder was als nächstes kommt.


ps: rechtschreibung ist miss und is alles klein geschrieben, ihr müsst es mir net mehr sagen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (23. Dezember 2008)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Wenn ich Blizzard einen guten Tip geben sollte, dann würde ich ihnen raten als nächstes das fehlende Housing einzuführen. In jedem anderen MMO ist Housing standard, nur in WoW fehlt es. Warum eigentlich?
> Wenn es um Charakter-Customization geht, ist WoW konkurrenzlos schlecht. Die Einführung des Barbiers ist zwar ein kleiner Lichtblick, aber wohl kaum mit den Möglichkeiten des Barbiers in LOTRO zu vergleichen.
> Darüber hinaus fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, Zierwerk zu tragen (ist in Everquest 2 und LOTRO standard) um nicht dieselben Klamotten wie alle anderen tragen zu müssen.
> Außerdem kann man sich in jedem anderen MMO spätestens ab Level 20 einen Nachnamen für den Charakter eintragen. Warum gehts das in WoW nicht?
> ...



du weißt schon, das LOTRO nach WoW kam(bei Everquest 2 bin ich mir nicht sicher^^), oder? wenn sie das nun einführen würden, würds wieder heißen, WoW schaut ab, so wie bei WAR halt, 

und housing ist sowieso fad, weil, wie du eben erwähntest, es in vielen spielen vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. Dezember 2008)

Keine 3. Fraktion ! Eindeutig dagegen´, denn ich finde zwei reichen voll und ganz. Wozu brauch man auf einem non-Rp-Server nen Nachnahmen? Da werdne sovieso alle mit" Ey du Kackboon post mir mal bitte deinen mist von Verzauberungen"
Ein bisschen übertrieben aber manchmal klingts tatsächlich so.


----------



## Ragmo (23. Dezember 2008)

smaragtgrüner traum mag zwar schön sein... aber es ist nunmal ein ort, aus dem nur mächtige druiden wieder rauskönnen (man verliert sich in dieser welt)
südmeer wäre nice^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (23. Dezember 2008)

Ragmo schrieb:


> südmeer wäre nice^^



Nach Nordend wäre das genau das Richtige.


----------



## Balord (23. Dezember 2008)

Kul´Tiras endlich mal sehn, wär doch auch mal was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht welches Gebiet kommen wird aber sicher wird die neue Heldenklasse:

"DER EIN-TASTENHEILER"

seine Talentbäume werden gleichermaßen zum Heilen, Schaden machen und tanken da sein!  Egal ob Pvp oder Pve!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

